# Enigma's Crack Mansion Of Gifs



## Enigma (May 22, 2010)

Welcome To My Shop!

I just felt like opening up one of my own and making people some crack-tastic gifs.

Workers

*Enigma
Anarch*

Rules

1. Rep and credit is *mandatory*.

Request Procedure



> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set:
> Time:
> Description:
> Border:



Senior Members Maximum



> Avy: 3-4 secs
> Sig: 10 secs



Junior Members Maximum



> Avy: 1 sec
> Sig: 10 secs



Examples


*Spoiler*: __ 

























Expect your requests to be fulfilled fairly quickly. What the fuck are you waiting for? Request now!​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2010)

First post.

Good luck with your shop! 



Set

Avy: 0:17 - 0:25
Sig: 3:20 - 3:40 (if possible). I'm trying to get the scene of him making Entei, and then the Entei colliding with the darkness.

This is for my friend Ace. I'll rep you, and ensure he reps and creds you as well.


----------



## Z (May 22, 2010)

Mah son done it 



1:52, 2:00, 2:04, 2:13, 2:22,  (the scenes with the girl in the red pajamas)

150 x 150 avatars, and a sig

Thanks brah


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> First post.
> 
> Good luck with your shop!
> 
> ...



The avy is a bit too long. Can you make it around 3-4 seconds?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2010)

0:17 - 0:21, then, if you please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 22, 2010)

2:35 - 2:37

Avatar, no border

It's of Juka Tendou, when she greets Souji.


----------



## Shizune (May 22, 2010)

*First Request*

*Link:* 
*Type:* Avy. Solid, thin black border, as seen in my current avatar, please.
*Time:* Beginning to end.
*Description:* From the very beginning to the very end.

*Second Request*
*
Link:* 
*Type:* Sig. Like above, a solid, thin, black border, please.
*Time:* 0:11 to the end.
*Description:* I want from when he begins throwing the table up to when he skuttles out and it ends. Note that I don't want any bits of him speaking included in the beginning. The first half of the eleventh second is him speaking so this may be hard to do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> First post.
> 
> Good luck with your shop!
> 
> ...



Thanks LB.

It seems the avy was still too long, Forgive me. So I split it into two.


*Spoiler*: __ 







And the sig. That was also too long. My apologies again. I made the Entei one. If you want another part, just tell me.









Z said:


> Mah son done it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Mist Puppet said:


> 2:35 - 2:37
> 
> Avatar, no border
> 
> It's of Juka Tendou, when she greets Souji.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> *First Request*
> 
> *Link:*
> *Type:* Avy. Solid, thin black border, as seen in my current avatar, please.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope you like them everyone!


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

First Request:



Type: Sig

Time: 00:32 - 00: 42

Description: I want the part when sakura. ino, and hinata are dancing and with their backs turned.

Second Request: 



Type: Sig

Time: 00:06 - 00:10

Description: Just the part when sakura, hinata and ino are dancing. No Guy at the end or anyone else.


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> You know it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Love them :33

Can you just make a sig or 2 please?


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Z said:


> Love them :33
> 
> Can you just make a sig or 2 please?



Sure. From any scene or a specific one?


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Sure. From any scene or a specific one?



How about 3 GIFs

One of the first avatar, one of the fourth, and one of the fifth.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 23, 2010)

an av. please~  i know  u got the skills man 

*other links if these isn't working: *

*Spoiler*: __ 







from 1:30 - 1 : 33 

the scene when billie look in to the camera and then disappears 

and some gifs av. and sig. size with the sexy girl with red jacket...surprise me :ho make them nice and cool i can wait


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> First Request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks they look awesome!


----------



## Lance Vance (May 23, 2010)

This shop is simply awesome.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Lance. Especially for giving me the name.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Z said:


> How about 3 GIFs
> 
> One of the first avatar, one of the fourth, and one of the fifth.



So you want just those exact scenes to be turned into sigs?


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> So you want just those exact scenes to be turned into sigs?



Yep         .


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

Z said:


> Yep         .




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> an av. please~  i know  u got the skills man
> 
> *other links if these isn't working: *
> 
> ...



That's too long for a Jr. Member avy.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 23, 2010)

long lol then 132 to 133 :?


----------



## Enigma (May 23, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> long lol then 132 to 133 :?



Do you just want the close up on the guy's face?


----------



## RockpiRate (May 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Do you just want the close up on the guy's face?



ok make it  with the face and one not...and don't forget about avatars and sigs. with the sexy girl with red jacket  i can wait


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 24, 2010)

hi, can i ask you to make this scene in the link from *12:02 to 12:04* in a senior sized avy for me plz? I want to use it on another forum where i'm a senior member already. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

2:32 - 2:41

Just the part when the Nibi charges the fire ball to the part where she blows up the building.

Sig

Also 2:44 - 2:48

Close up of the Nibi swishing its tails only

Sig


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> hi, can i ask you to make this scene in the link from *12:02 to 12:04* in a senior sized avy for me plz? I want to use it on another forum where i'm a senior member already. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> 2:32 - 2:41
> 
> Just the part when the Nibi charges the fire ball to the part where she blows up the building.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Had to make this smaller or else it would've looked fat.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks they are perfect.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2010)

Like the name of the shop Enigma.

Link: 
Type: Set
Time: Sig - 1:05-1:18, Ava - 0:06-0:08
Size: Ava-150x150, Sig-265x150

Description: For the ava I want from when Kos-mos is staring and then when the camera zooms in on her face. The sig when she starts running to the end of her x-buster.


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, brah. 

For the avy, do you want her ducking her head also?


----------



## Cjones (May 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Thanks, brah.
> 
> For the avy, do you want her ducking her head also?



No prob.

And yea if you would.


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> No prob.
> 
> And yea if you would.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 25, 2010)

2:39 - 2:41

Just the sanbi part.

Sig size.



3:22 - 3:3

sig size


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

@RockpiRate


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> 2:39 - 2:41
> 
> Just the sanbi part.
> 
> ...





You didn't finish typing the ending time for the second one.


----------



## Cjones (May 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks......


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 25, 2010)

Request, please!






*Signature:*
*Time:* 01:41 - 01:51 (include the censor screen at the end to add the humor of it and yes, you may fade the sig as it is done)
*Size:* 300x200 (if it is too big, you can adjust it to however it will let you)
*Border:* Normal


I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Request, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabies (May 26, 2010)

just a gif, not ava or sig

1:22-1:27

i want it to show when all the characters have the star in front of their eye


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 26, 2010)

it says its deleted. could you re-upload it here>


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 26, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> it says its deleted. could you re-upload it here>



Sorry about that. :sweat


----------



## killedbydoorknob (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Sorry about that. :sweat



Thanks. I was waiting for this. Reps.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> You didn't finish typing the ending time for the second one.



Thank you and sorry for the last add in part. if you could do that one too it would be great. i still can't rep you yet but i will. i'm working on it.


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> Thank you and sorry for the last add in part. if you could do that one too it would be great. i still can't rep you yet but i will. i'm working on it.



I still don't see it.


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

Gabies said:


> just a gif, not ava or sig
> 
> 1:22-1:27
> 
> i want it to show when all the characters have the star in front of their eye



Here you go, bro.


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

Guys, I don't really care about the no sig rule anymore. So you can show it now.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 26, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I still don't see it.



what do you mean? it wont show up?


----------



## Enigma (May 26, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> 2:39 - 2:41
> 
> Just the sanbi part.
> 
> ...



Over here. You didn't type the last number.


----------



## Candy (May 27, 2010)

Link: 
Type: sig
Time: 5:44-5:55
Description: Black border plox


Link: 
Type: avy
Time: 8:39-8:41
Description: black border please

Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Ayana (May 27, 2010)

Avy: 3:50-3:53


Sig: 8:05-8:13


----------



## Grimmjow (May 28, 2010)

Just an avy request.

Link: 

Time: 1:10 to 1:14

Border: thin black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

Candy said:


> Link:
> Type: sig
> Time: 5:44-5:55
> Description: Black border plox
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Pretty pimpin 

rep n' cred in a sec


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

Ayana said:


> Avy: 3:50-3:53
> 
> 
> Sig: 8:05-8:13




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (May 29, 2010)

Thank you
:33


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy request.
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 29, 2010)

Set request.



Avy Time: 0:06 - 0:10
Sig Time: 0:14 - 0:16 (end after Nicki Minaj is playing with her hair)

Any other avys and sigs during the rest of the video that you think I'd like would be very appreciated. I like a selection of sets. 

Will rep constantly.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 29, 2010)

Can you slow it down. I'll rep again


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Can you slow it down. I'll rep again



Forgive me. I didn't realize it was too fast.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 29, 2010)

Perfect. Thank you so much. I'll rep again tomorrow


----------



## Enigma (May 29, 2010)

Glad you like it.


----------



## gabies (May 30, 2010)

requestin another one 



:10-:14 (when he is pedaling on the trike, i dont want the closeup on his chain)

not a sig or ava 

will rep as usual


----------



## Enigma (May 30, 2010)

Gabies said:


> requestin another one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rubi (May 31, 2010)

Fuck yeah!



1:37-2:03

if it's too long tell me so I'll shorten out the time  Ima kill you if you say it's too long 

rep, cred and all the good stuff


----------



## Enigma (May 31, 2010)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Request_ 










*Spoiler*: _Extras_


----------



## Noda. B (May 31, 2010)

Type: Sig
Time: 2:20-2:25
Description: Basically starting at the part after they gather together, then put their hands on their mouths, and ending at when the guy opens his eyes after the first chest bump. (not very good at descriptions but the time should do)

Please and thank you.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 1, 2010)

wazzaap bro?? im' here for some gifs if u don't mind 



Av. 
From 0:13 to 0:14 
From 1:23 to 1:24 

Sig.
From 1:58 to 4:00
and from 4:01 to 4:03

enjoy


----------



## Enigma (Jun 1, 2010)

Amatsunohina said:


> Fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's way too long. 

Try and make it at most 15 secs.


----------



## Sαge (Jun 2, 2010)

Set request.



Senior member Ava: 0:29-0:31
Sig: 1:17-1:32 

Thin black boarder for both.

I'll rep and credit asap.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 2, 2010)

Set Request

Senior.
Thin black border.

Nicki Minaj parts, please. Constant rep and praise.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 2, 2010)

Enigma can you turn a whole you tube video to a gif? i want to use it to make a video and i can only use gifs at this moment.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 2, 2010)

Sure I can. 

And above people, sorry if I'm taking too long. Exam studying.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a request please.

Avatar 
Time 0:19-0:23
Junior Member
Will rep and cred, thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh damn, guys. Sorry for taking so long. It won't happen again.


*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_ 









The other sig was too long.  If you can shorten the time, I'll happily do it for you.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Fatality (Jun 5, 2010)

I need an avatar (125x125) of  and a signature of  (you can either make it a neverending gif or just straight through.

Thanks, reps will come.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 6, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Oh damn, guys. Sorry for taking so long. It won't happen again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_
> ...



Emigma man sry my mistake it was 3:58 to 4:00 sry again it's not your fault the others are so cool 10ks


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 6, 2010)

Thnx! have another request too. same vid: 
Sig
2:06 to 2:12 starting from the violin closeup till just before the solo guy appears. 

Avy
1:45 to 1:47 basically the whole time that guy is in his chair. 

Thanks and will rep again.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey amazing shoppe.



No fades

Black or white border or both


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

Sig

0:22 - 0:28

Where he starts the " Hidden Lotus " To Where He Transform

Thx


----------



## Enigma (Jun 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LB_


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 7, 2010)

Enigma some new ones soon?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah Lee. Yours will be done soon.


*Spoiler*: _Sage_


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

KageBunshin09 said:


> I have a request please.
> 
> Avatar
> Time 0:19-0:23
> ...



The video has been removed.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Noda B._ 



 Since you are a Jr. Member, you can only have a 1 second avy.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Sunako.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 7, 2010)

Thx dear friend, keep up the good work ( rock lee accent )


----------



## Sunako (Jun 7, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Thanks Sunako.



Thank you <3


----------



## Sαge (Jun 7, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Yeah Lee. Yours will be done soon.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sage_



Quality work bro, thanks


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

^Thanks. Bushido Brown's putting her in her place.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 7, 2010)

i've kinda got a weird request but i hope you can do it? 
i want a gif sig of this  that stays on each image for three seconds before going on in a loop and then at the end of the last image in that stock,  appear before it goes back to the beginning?

um, i hope i made sense?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 7, 2010)

I love you, Enigs.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks LB.  

Sorry for taking so long.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2010)

Sig:

1:26-1:30 (When the car smashes in to her)

Thin black boarder for both. Will Rep obviously.

And guys you should turn off your sigs, it makes the thread slower for other people.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 7, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Noda B._
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a Jr. Member, you can only have a 1 second avy.



Oh, well then could you just make it 1:47, when he's in the chair. Even if you can't, I'll still rep you, I just need to rep some others beforehand.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 



This is my first time doing this.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Oh, well then could you just make it 1:47, when he's in the chair. Even if you can't, I'll still rep you, I just need to rep some others beforehand.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 8, 2010)

Enigma said:


> ^Thanks. Bushido Brown's putting her in her place.



Thx Very Much !

but every like 2 seconds, some brown thing comin' up ?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 8, 2010)

EpicRocklee said:


> Thx Very Much !
> 
> but every like 2 seconds, some brown thing comin' up ?



What brown thing? Can you tell me where it is?


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 8, 2010)

Enigma said:


> What brown thing? Can you tell me where it is?



I Don't kno if its a glitch in my computer xD lol ...

but in the signature, Something like a big brown border is comin up from down to up.. ( it dont fill the whole signature .. but it is a little bit thick ) 

anyway i thinks its a graphic bug i have xD


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 8, 2010)

Sig.
From 3:58 to 4:00



Av. 3:18 to 3:19 
and 3:27 to 3:29

Sig.
3:01 to 3:04
5:07 to 5:08

and can u do this  bigger with a that black frame of yours

10ks in advance


----------



## Enigma (Jun 8, 2010)

EpicRocklee said:


> I Don't kno if its a glitch in my computer xD lol ...
> 
> but in the signature, Something like a big brown border is comin up from down to up.. ( it dont fill the whole signature .. but it is a little bit thick )
> 
> anyway i thinks its a graphic bug i have xD



Yeah, I don't see it. Annnnnnnd you're banned.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 9, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, I don't see it. Annnnnnnd you're banned.



Lol xD .. Yea it was a little mistake i got banned, but nvm that


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jun 13, 2010)

Enigma said:


> The video has been removed.



. I want the longest you can make it with the gif ending with him opening his eyes.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

Ava: 1:26 - 1:30

Black and white border.



Ava: 2:22 - 2:26

Black and white border.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set
Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig: 250x141
Time: Ava: 0:05 - 0:07, Sig: 0:02 - 0:15
Description: Basically for the sig I want when the blast starts to when it hit's the girl on the horse. (Maybe with her mask breaking if you can).


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 14, 2010)

lol Look at this bad boy!


----------



## Fatality (Jun 14, 2010)

125x125


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 15, 2010)

Ava please:

Size:150x150
Times: 0:14 - 0:17 (Up to where they grasp hands)
Border: Black & White

Thanks~


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _cjones8612_


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The Phenomena_ 



The ava was a bit too long, so I couldn't make it as nice as I would've liked.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 16, 2010)

great work man... 10ks so much


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jotaro Kujo_



Thanks  I need to spread though.

Any way you could make them fade black at the end of them?


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 16, 2010)

SET please


Avatar
Size: 125x125
Time: 0:42 - 0:44

Start when the camera faces down, then fade to white at the end when going into the portal.

Signature
Size: 265 x 150
Time: 0:17 - :24

From where the darkness fades out into the beginning, to where it tweens at the last scene.
I like the thin black boarders in your examples, too!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cjones (Jun 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _cjones8612_



It's great :ho


----------



## Fatality (Jun 16, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Phenomena_
> 
> 
> 
> The ava was a bit too long, so I couldn't make it as nice as I would've liked.



No prob. Still awesome. +REP


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks  I need to spread though.
> 
> Any way you could make them fade black at the end of them?



I don't think I'm able to make it fade black. Only white I believe. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## Enigma (Jun 16, 2010)

^No problem, bro. 


*Spoiler*: _Tunafish_ 



I suggest you becoming a Senior Member because that time is a bit too long and would look bad as a Jr. Member ava.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it possible to get the size down for this gif. It's already been made. I want to put it in my sig but it's huge. If yes could you put a nice border to make it look better. That's all. I might not respond for a day or so so sorry if i don't respond quickly.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> ^No problem, bro.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tunafish_
> ...



Haha it's fine, thank you!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Blaze (Jun 18, 2010)

Ah thanks so much. Was it hard? Just curious.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 18, 2010)

FapJap said:


> Ah thanks so much. Was it hard? Just curious.



Not really. I just deleted every other frame then doubled the speed. I also made it a bit smaller. Oh and I reduced the colors a little bit.

Is it alright?


----------



## Blaze (Jun 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Not really. I just deleted every other frame then doubled the speed. I also made it a bit smaller. Oh and I reduced the colors a little bit.
> 
> Is it alright?



Yea it's perfect. Thanks. I sent a message to your VM. Do i need to credit or not given that the gif was all ready made. It's up to you.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 18, 2010)

Rep is enough in this case.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Rep is enough in this case.



Thanks for that.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 18, 2010)

FapJap said:


> Ah thanks so much. Was it hard? Just curious.



I'm sorry, but I lol'd 




Anyways, gif request. Not for my sig or anything, for other purposes if I may? They're kind of a lot, but they're all short, don't worry 

Same video and size for all of them

*Gif 1*

*Video:* 

*Size:* w480 x h270

*Time:* :15-:16, that small little bit there


*Gif 2*

*Time: *2:21 - 2:27


*Gif 3 *

*Time:* 2:28 - 2:32


*Gif 4*

*Time:* 2:57 - 3:01



Thanks. Sorry for all the trouble


----------



## Enigma (Jun 20, 2010)

No trouble at all. 


*Spoiler*: _Früt_


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 20, 2010)

Link: 
Sig: 
Avatar: 

Type: Set
Time: 
Sig: 5:59-6:08
Avatar: 1:37-1:41


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 20, 2010)

Enigma said:


> No trouble at all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fr?t_



DHGHSETHDF TSFAFERG;WFGE 

Thanks so much


----------



## Enigma (Jun 20, 2010)

^No problem. 


*Spoiler*: _WolfPrinceKouga_


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set.
Avy: 3:20 - 3:23
Sig: 3:23 - 3:28 (and if possible, add on 3: 33 - 3:35 on the sig).
Time: 1:35-1:45 (example)

Any other scenes you think I'd like too, pl0x. Will spread and rep you, one for the Hancock avy, several for the set.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2010)

@Enigma: The signature gif is just over the file size limit. Could you change it so that it isn't?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 22, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> @Enigma: The signature gif is just over the file size limit. Could you change it so that it isn't?



My bad bro.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> My bad bro.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 23, 2010)

00:44 - 00:48

Sig Size

1:07 - 1:28.

Sig Size

Both are for an amv


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LB_


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2010)

senior sig avy from *1:09-1:12* please.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 24, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> senior sig avy from *1:09-1:12* please.



Do you want a sig or avy for that bit?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Do you want a sig or avy for that bit?



An avy       .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 26, 2010)

Links: 



I'd like a set.

Avy from second video, from 2:18-2:22, try adn start the avy from the point where the blond kid starts moving in the car and end it right at the point the glasses guy goes grey, i wanna see how that works, and if you can please edit out the whole Grim thing at the bottom right hand corner, thanks.

Sig from 1st video, 2:25-2:38, try to start it where they first come out of the car and end right before it switches to the bazooka guy.

can you have any examples of tweening against the same vids i'd like to know what the difference would be.

Thanks bro.

black thin border too


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 27, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set (senior)
Time: Avi: 2:02 - 2:04
Sig: Sig 0:36 - 0:46 (if it's not too long)
Description: Avi: Just the guy turning around and smiling
Sig: When it the subs says: "We are able to understand each other" until the guy with green jacket falls.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_ 



Since these are for an amv, I assume you don't want a border?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jun 27, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_
> 
> 
> 
> Since these are for an amv, I assume you don't want a border?



thanks. they are great.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you do a set from this?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 27, 2010)

Nagatosama said:


> Can you do a set from this?



lol Nagatosama

This is a gif shop. I don't make sets from images.


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 27, 2010)

^^My bad


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 28, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO............

ENIGMA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 28, 2010)

WAIT YOUR TURN ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 28, 2010)

I SKIP LINES MOTHER &^$#*@ IM PRIVELEGED LIKE THAT


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2010)

Nova said:


> I SKIP LINES MOTHER &^$#*@ IM PRIVELEGED LIKE THAT



the FUCK you are!


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Sig 
Time: 2:47 - 2:50
Description: that thrusting thing she does after she sings "feel like hopping on a flight." 

 

thank you!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2010)

Link: 
Type: senior Set
Time: 

Avi :00-:02 
Sig : 37-:47

Description: The opening scene for the Avi.  
For the sig, where he throws a fit, the other guy is like 'omg I'm staying away' then where the first guy starts filing his nails.
Nothing special for anything else.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2010)

THIS IS _UNFORGIVABLE_


----------



## Enigma (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry everyone. I'll do your requests tonight.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 30, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Sorry everyone. I'll do your requests tonight.



ARE YOU DOING THEM RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

set
 senior

sig Size but abit smaller 

like this border if you can do it 



sig 
4:49 to 4:56

ava

4:51 to 4:53


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jun 30, 2010)

avy: 0:05 - 0:08  (150x150)
sig: 0:34 - 0:46

thanks in advance!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2010)

Nova said:


> ARE YOU DOING THEM RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

I was having some software problems guys but it's all fixed. 

Sorry for the huge delay some of you.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Nova_


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nova_



CAN YOU MAKE THE SIG BIGGER


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Nova said:


> CAN YOU MAKE THE SIG BIGGER



No, unless you wanna cut down the time. 

Or lessen the quality.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Miley's such a whore.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> set
> senior
> 
> sig Size but abit smaller
> ...



"This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Sony Music Records Inc.."


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Sony Music Records Inc.."





use this one before youtube find it....


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _quizzlix?!_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Captain Obvious_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks its awesome xD


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 1, 2010)

pek it's AWESOME!


----------



## Horan (Jul 1, 2010)

perfect.  thank you very much


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you guys.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _darkangelcel_



OMG THANKS SOOO MUCH *_*
*REPS*


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2010)

Avy plz: 1:00-1:01 where he shakes his head and winks. 
thanks, will rep as usual.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jul 3, 2010)

hi man have same request for u 



Av. 2:32 to 2:3 3 i want to the reatsu never to stop. to repaat over ind over again 

Example: 

Sig. 2:30 - 2:34 one with the reatsu never to stop and one to repeat over again from the beginning. 

Example 1 never to stop like this one: 

Example 2 to repeat : like this one 

10ks in advance man


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

hey bro .could you make me sig of this video?

. 

from:0:22 to 0:29 
size:265x150 
border:like this one


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Avy plz: 1:00-1:01 where he shakes his head and winks.
> thanks, will rep as usual.



"This video contains content from YGEntertainment, who has blocked it on copyright grounds."


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2010)

Enigma said:


> "This video contains content from YGEntertainment, who has blocked it on copyright grounds."



You're kidding. Try 

Same time and same action.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 3, 2010)

You are officially awesome.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jul 3, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_



excellent as i want it  10ks so much.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 5, 2010)

*Set Request*

Avatar Stock


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## KohZa (Jul 5, 2010)

hmm is it me or i can't see anything there?.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hmm is it me or i can't see anything there?.



Really? I can see it fine.

I'll try uploading again.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)

See it now?


----------



## KohZa (Jul 5, 2010)

yup thx bro .


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)

No problem.

Next is Aggressor.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 5, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Signature
Time: 2:53-2:58
Description: Red and Kitty's heads floating around. 

Thank in advance.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 5, 2010)

Enigma I used the gifs in another forum is that okay?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 5, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Enigma I used the gifs in another forum is that okay?



Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 6, 2010)

never-ending air slashing  sig


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo Eniggy can I haz  0:24 in a constant loop?

The part where he says "How to come a long way from a Daisy" just loop that if you can.

Thanks brah.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Fatality (Jul 9, 2010)

someone already did my, but thanks. +Rep.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 9, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> someone already did my, but thanks. +Rep.



Oh okay. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2010)

7:28 - 7:35 

Just a sig. As big as you can. :]


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jul 10, 2010)

0:00-0:15 Of the Tatsunoko VS Capcom - Alex - Ending Movie please. 480p version

Sig with border.

Rep will be given of course. 

Link:


----------



## Soldier (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry for horrible quality, I found none with better. 

Sig + Avatar with border and fade out/in
Rep and cred will be give.

Avatar: :00 - :03
Sig: :00 - :07

Danke~


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

hmm not sure if you do this, but can you make an already existing .gif suitable for avy purposes?

this is basically what I want 

basically just cut out the first part where he's making that face and have it start when he smiles. you can cut it off at whatever point will make it workable as an avy. will rep twice if possible.

edit: unless the time for the whole gif is okay, then don't cut anything out. just resizing it would be okay.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

it's not working when I try to upload as my avatar.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 11, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> it's not working when I try to upload as my avatar.



Sorry about that.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Hellion01 (Jul 12, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set
Time: 4:30-4:35
Description: The part where they are rocking out

I will rep and give cred ^^
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Hellion01_ 



I couldn't make the whole scene as an avatar since you're a Jr. member.


----------



## Hellion01 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol dont worry about it, thanks a bunch btw ^^!!


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 12, 2010)

Yo enigma can you make a sig for me from 1:44-1:52


Thanks in advance


----------



## Enigma (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

senior gif ava 



5:38 to 5:51 medium pace

this is a MAD type of amv

border can you the same border like last one...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> senior gif ava
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like the dotted border?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah if you can 

just doo what ever looks good


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

ummmm i wanted an senior avatar........


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm so stupid. 

Sorry, let me fix it.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2010)

love it must rep 

FUCK IM 24d 

will rep as soon as i can


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 13, 2010)

Senior gif set.

It's only 27 seconds, so I want a lot of scenes. Mixtures of avys and sigs.
You have my undying love. 

Specific scenes:

0:13 - 0:15 (when it shows all three sides of her, especially the middle one) as an avy
0:03 - 0:05 avy
A lot more, but whatever you see fit.

Rep rep rep rep rep~


----------



## Enigma (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LB_


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Enigma could you make me a set from this?  

Thanks man. 



edit:  Ohh wait... for some reason it's not showing...

second edit:  Here is the link now!


ANOTHER edit:  ohh, wait...rep is mandatory...?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 15, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Hey Enigma could you make me a set from this?
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> ...



Since you can't give rep, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Hikawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh...okay.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2010)

set please  and extra sig

avy 150x150

sig 450x300

avy part

0:07 to 0:12

for set sig part

1:13 to 1:16

for extra sig part

0:13 to 0:21

usual border



thanks


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 16, 2010)

Set.

Senior Avatar: 
0:41 - 0:43 . 

sig: 
1:09 - 1: 22

thank you <3


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Oh...okay.



Oh yeah I forgot to tell you this is a gif shop. I don't make sets from normal images.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 





Unfortunately, 480x300 was too big so I tried to make it as big as possible.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome  its nice dont worry


----------



## Enigma (Jul 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Femme fatale_


----------



## Femme fatale (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you Enigma <3


----------



## Jade (Jul 17, 2010)

Avatar/Sig: Both same stock.
Stock: 
Time: 1:12-1:13

Sig:
Time: 1:09-1:16


----------



## Enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aurora_ 









Excited for the war?


----------



## Jade (Jul 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aurora_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh thank you.

And yup I am


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 18, 2010)

Link:

Time1: 0:35 to 0:42

Time2: 0:44 to 0:47

Time3: 1:04 to 1:20

Link:

Time1: 0:00 to 0:05

Time2: 1:35 to 1:42

Time3: 1:46 to 1:53

And that the size of the image:

width:300

height:169

Thank you the wonderful topic


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Sig
Time: 1:15-1:23
Description: The part where the girls are flying in the air - til the pink girl shines the light & it fades.
Border: like this 


Link: 
Type: Avatar
Time: 3:25-3:28 
Description: Boys comes up to hug girl. =Can you fade it out?=
Border: Same as sig.

I'm a SENIOR member ~


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _dhbwdhf_ 





I couldn't make this one 300x169 because it can't meet the restrictions.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 19, 2010)

amg  thanks dude C;


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad you like it. :33


----------



## dhbwdhf (Jul 19, 2010)

La Pas

Thank you very much

And gives you a wellness


----------



## Escal0n (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey can you make me a gif from this video :



Time :   2:58 - 3:00 or/and  2:58 - 3:01 or/and 7:37 - 7:42  

Size : Like your (old?) Signature:


If I do something wrong, sorry.
I'm new here in this Forum. 

Thanks.


----------



## Soldier (Jul 19, 2010)

Mind resizing this to 150x150 and giving it a nice border or me?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2010)

yo!
Link: 
Type: Avy 
Time: 3:41 - 3:43
size: Senior plz


I think i want a sig too 
using the same stock 
0:36 - :043
size: what you usually make

thanks


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Escal0n_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 









I loved this game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

make a senior sized avy pls bro take u 5 minutes.

got this made for me around 3 years ago on a dif site want an avy of it.

and no i dont give a shit that this is a gif shop u better make it!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

Can't you be more polite?


----------



## santanico (Jul 20, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thank you! it's amazing 

I can't rep you right now, since i'm sealed for a week.
But I will credit you like crazy, and rep you when I'm unsealed.


----------



## Nakadai (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello!

*Spoiler*: __ 




 (720p)

013-016 Where Sogeking pops in and out of frame from the right. 

If possible i'd love a slow moving avatar cropped slightly at the sides  and no wider than 150px. Something to the effect of sogeking smoothly popping in and out of frame.




Thank you for your time!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Can't you be more polite?



why is it so smushy?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

Nova said:


> why is it so smushy?



Because the height was less than 150px. I had to make it taller.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 20, 2010)

i am a sad person right now, i will forever never have a avy of such a awesome signature


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2010)

Sucks for you.

I can remake it without changing the height if you want.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 21, 2010)

No i already have one of those 

fuck the previous forum i was in that was the height requirment no senior size or nothing.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

set 

avy
size 150x150

0:31 to 0:35






sig 
size 267x180

1:57 to 2:08



dont make them too fast

usual border


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 21, 2010)

Could I please get the Moria scene (2:02-2:03) made into a gif *reps*.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 21, 2010)

Yo boss was wondering if you could make me an avy from the new OP opening

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JMpVYO-ZHw[/YOUTUBE]

From 1:19-1:20 is the shanks part and that's what i want but i realize that might be a bit short so if it's not possible to do just Shanks you can include the 2 seconds of Rayleigh before him, thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 21, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_




Awesome it perfect :33


----------



## Alien (Jul 21, 2010)

Link: 
Type: sig
Time: 0:46 to 0:52
Description: from the moment she takes of her visor to the scene where the creatures are circling her

Thanks in advance


----------



## Enigma (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Nakadai (Jul 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Sorry but that time is too long for a jr. member.


Oh well. Someday i'll grow big and strong like the rest! Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


>



Thanks so much man i'll rep you as soon as i'm unsealed


----------



## Hgmonkey (Jul 22, 2010)

Engima, what program do you use to make the gifs? 
Yours are always great quality
I go thru the tedious processing of exacting the frames, converting each frame into gif format, then puttin the frames into moviegear to make an animated gif. And still they end up fair-low quality and over a couple of Mbs.


----------



## Black (Jul 25, 2010)

Link: 
Type: avy
Time: 0:16-0:18 or something like that
Description: Basically just want his mouth moving.


----------



## Chiaotzu (Jul 26, 2010)

Size: Avatar
Time:7:22-7:29 
Description:From the Guy in the music video to the part with the cross in the background when she touches her glasses 
Thanks


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 26, 2010)

hey i have kind of a weird request..

basically i want 1 gif and a bunch of jpg's made into a gif but i want each pic to have a caption...


lemme try to rephrase to make it easier to understand


basically 1 big gif consisting of a gif and a couple of pics...

each separate gif/pic will have a different caption..


is that possible?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 26, 2010)

TRI05 said:


> hey i have kind of a weird request..
> 
> basically i want 1 gif and a bunch of jpg's made into a gif but i want each pic to have a caption...
> 
> ...



I guess I could try.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 26, 2010)

ok ill get back to u when i have all the pics and everything ready!

thanks.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 26, 2010)

ok im ready!

this is the template of sorts...try to get all of the pics to match this size and font and everything if u possibly can...so basically for every new pic just replace the Anime name.

idk how long a gif can be...so maybe like 2-3 seconds for each pic?





Highschool of the Dead



Nyan Koi!



Kiss x Sis



Seikon no Qwaser



B Gata H Kei



this could possibly be the weirdest request u ever get lol.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Alien (Jul 27, 2010)

Epic gif, thanks Enigma.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 27, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set
Time: Several, as much as possible. The usual, my love. 
Size: Senior
Description: Nothing special. Just a lot of them. Mixture of avys and sigs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 27, 2010)

00:53-1:13

1:23-1:40



sig size.

its for an amv to but for one for my sig too.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 27, 2010)

set

avatar

senior 

0:34 to 0:37

sig big as you can 

0:24 to 0:30

not too fast



usual border


----------



## Yuuka (Jul 27, 2010)

Er, I hope I can request? :sweat

Link: 
Type: Sig.
Time: 3:42 - 3:52
Description: The part where Tifa comes in.(: I don't want it too fast either, just the normal pace it's at if it's possible.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _supercell_ 



 I made two versions cuz I'm nice like that.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

Chiaotzu said:


> Size: Avatar
> Time:7:22-7:29
> Description:From the Guy in the music video to the part with the cross in the background when she touches her glasses
> Thanks



Woah, that's way too long for an avatar. You can only have one for like 1 second since you're a jr. member.


----------



## Rache (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Enigmaahh


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

No problem, superfag.


*Spoiler*: _LB_


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

Senbonzakura said:


> 00:53-1:13
> 
> 1:23-1:40
> 
> ...



Which one do you want for your sig? By the way, it might be low quality/small because of the restrictions.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

THanks i lOve you


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

please where is mine?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

do you seriously do not know how to be patient


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *do you seriously do not* know how to be patient


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 28, 2010)

look i see you and you really r impatient i mean hell kirsty is done with coloring you sig and u didn't even rep her 

also what u r doing is spamming the thread


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Kazehana. 



TRI05 said:


> please where is mine?



Since yours is more difficult than the others, I decided to do those first and then get to yours. Even then I said I would try, because I haven't done this before.

Please be patient. :33

By the way, the Seikon no Qwaser pic isn't working.


----------



## TRI05 (Jul 28, 2010)

AAHHHHHH crap i accidently deleted them off my tinypic account cuz the pictures were so indecent....craapppppppppp....do the others still work?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, the others work.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jul 28, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Which one do you want for your sig? By the way, it might be low quality/small because of the restrictions.



the first is for sig and thats ok


----------



## Yoona (Jul 28, 2010)

Link: 
Type: Set
Avy Time: 11 - 13 seconds
Size: 150 x 150
Description: Where there is just the hall then the woman appears.

Sig -  29 - 35 seconds
Description: Starts with the 2 women then it switches to another woman and they turn a corner and she looks up.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 30, 2010)

hi bro .request avy .  

. 

Avy:1:36-1:27.the guy with glasses.
Border:the same border when i request at you last time. 

 thx .


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 31, 2010)

Request 1:

Link: 
Type: Avy
Time: 6:30-6:34
Description: The first 2 seconds where the tiny girl is throwing confeti, and the second 2 where she's sweeping it up.

Request 2:

Link: 

Type: Sig

Time: 0:15-0:26

Description: From where the girl from the last vid grabs the black-haired girl's head to when it shows the doorknob (not including the doorknob)

regular speed for both.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Enigma (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_ 



This is for your amvs.





And this is your sig.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Halca_


----------



## Enigma (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_ 



You kinda messed up on your time. 

This what you wanted?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah thats the one .thx .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Aug 1, 2010)

0:54-0:57 as a gif avy, 1:13-1:17 as a sig

Can ya do it?  Thanks :33


----------



## Vix (Aug 1, 2010)

n      v         m


----------



## cry77 (Aug 1, 2010)

could you do 2:01-2:03 (basically doflamingos part) as a .gif avatar?...thanks in advance


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2010)

1:13 to 1:14

The guy in the blue armor laughing. Loop it please.

Senior member sig.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shinobu Sensui_ 



Since you're still a jr. member, I couldn't make a 3 second avy for you.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 2, 2010)

how does one qualify as a senior?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

^Go to your UserCP and click on Group Memberships. One of them will be Senior Members. Join the group and you can also pm one of the group leaders so they can accept you quicker.


----------



## Alien (Aug 2, 2010)

cry77 said:


> how does one qualify as a senior?



usercp => group memberships => join the senior member group


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

+6 months, +1000 posts, +X rep. I don't know the rep.

Um,,,I don't wanna sound like a rude, impatient asshole or anything, and I don't mind waiting, but...you kinda skipped me. Is it a bad video format, or something?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

Oops, forgot about yours. Let me see if I can download it properly since it's not from youtube.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

If you can't download it, I'll try to find it on Youtube.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, that would be helpful. I can't seem to be able to download it unfortunately.


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, I edited my request with the Youtube links.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 2, 2010)

why isnt it moving in my avy?..can someone help?

damn i feel like a noob 

rep will be giving


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

^That's because you have to be accepted by a group leader to join the group. Pm one of them and ask them to accept you.



kinzey said:


> Ok, I edited my request with the Youtube links.



Good. Thank you very much.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## cry77 (Aug 2, 2010)

thnx...cant rep you soz


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

You already repped me lol


----------



## Enigma (Aug 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kinzey_


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 2, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _kinzey_



I love it! 

Rep for you!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2010)

Type: Set
Link to Video:
Quality:It comes in 720 HD

Avatar
Duration:2:50-2:55
Size: 150x150
Border:Black and white


Signature
Duration:1:28-1:38
Border: Black and white
Size: Big as possible
Notes: end after the girl finishes her backflip


----------



## Enigma (Aug 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2010)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Length: 0:25-0:26 (when the close up is on him)
Borders: Any will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Length: 2:38-2:42
Borders: Same as the Avatar

Thanks :]


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2010)

The signature is a bit fast, could I get it slowed down please?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 4, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> The signature is a bit fast, could I get it slowed down please?



Sorry about that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually my mistake, I think it's the scene itself, doesn't work out well a gif, I need to request again different scenes for another day. 

I'm sorry you worked for naught.

Avatar- 0:51-0:55

Signature 2:45-2:55

It's understandable if you don't want to do it, I'll request at another shop if so.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 4, 2010)

It's no problem. I'll do it later after I wake up.


----------



## Commander (Aug 4, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: sig
Time:1:23-1:29
Description: large
Border: white border


----------



## Dre (Aug 4, 2010)

forget it 10 char


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 4, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are awesome like always thank you.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Enigma (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 6, 2010)

Sig request.



1:11-1:15.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome.

Is it possible for you to make it so that it's slightly in slow-motion?

edit:

I'm 24'd. Will rep ASAP.

EXAMPLE:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_ 



Is this speed good?


----------



## Space Jam (Aug 6, 2010)

Please make this lmfao

Video: 
Type: Avy
Time: a split second after :18 to :21 
Description: i just want the part where the dude is shakin the paper and puts his hand up
Size: senior
boarder: same boarder as my current avy 

Thanks


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 6, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Solon Solute_
> 
> 
> 
> Is this speed good?



Much better, thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Space Jam (Aug 6, 2010)

That was fast. Rotfl Thats good, thanks
I rep'd u


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm feeling bored today. Glad you like it. 

That song is addicting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

whats up enigma~


----------



## Enigma (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey                 Nova.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 6, 2010)

hows it going ~


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a request~

video: 

senior avatar: 2:06-2:07 (just the part where he's blushing with his hand over his mouth)

sig: 3:14-3:21 (ending after he throws her clothes at her)

Make the sig as big as possible, I guess. And a thin white border is fine.

Thanks, I hope that's okay. :33


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Aug 8, 2010)

Member standing: Junior
Type: sig
Link to video:
Quality: High
Border: plain white or black wichever looks better.

Ok so i need sorta like a trailer to advertise my RP(in this forum). So i was wondering if you could use different scenes from the vid and make a sig. It has to have some text. It should read: Create your own persona-user, Explore Tartarus and even decide how you want the story to unfold. Join Persona RP: A New Ordeal now!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey guys. I seem to be having laptop troubles at the moment and it should be fixed by Thursday hopefully and I can do your requests then. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 11, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Hey guys. I seem to be having laptop troubles at the moment and it should be fixed by Thursday hopefully and I can do your requests then. Sorry for the inconvenience.



well in the meantime can you do a request for me?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

Nova said:


> well in the meantime can you do a request for me?



If I was able to make gifs right now then I'd be doing everyone's requests.


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 11, 2010)

It's okay, I can wait.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 11, 2010)

hey bro if your laptop already fixed,can you make me a set from this? 

Link:
Avy:1:16-1:20(when The Guy Activate his sharingan like eye) 
Sig:1:57-2:08 if Possible.if not just until 2:02(when he slashes down the enemies) 
border:same as last time.

i'll wait :33.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

My charger came early. 

I'll get started the requests now.


----------



## valerian (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you get my pm?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah. 





















































I replyed.


----------



## valerian (Aug 11, 2010)

Perfect


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sakubo_


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

^ her name is sabuko


set 

avy senior

2:14 to 2 :16


sig big as u can

1:00 to 1:06

not too fast

usual border


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

Oops. I accidentally pressed b instead of k.


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks! I love it  Would it be possible to slow down the avatar just slightly?  (sorry, I think it was fast in the video too lol)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered if you wanted it faded out at the end so I made two versions. :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 11, 2010)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Duffy (Aug 12, 2010)

Would like to request a set plz.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Video: 
Type: Sig
Time: :06 to :13 
Description: Have it start right from when Dwayne johnson looks at the guy and ask "what are you doing"
Size: 270x152
boarder: White

Video: 
Type: Avatar
Time: :09 to :10
Description: Could ya only make the ava focus on dwayne 
Size: 150x150
boarder: white

And if it isnt too much trouble can you make another sig

Video: 
Type: Sig
Time: :10 to :20 
Description: Could ya make it so the gif is only fucsed on the scene and not the black boarder around the vid? same w/ the avatar plz.
Size: 270x152
boarder: White





Thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _LB_ 














^Panty shot 






*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks  

its perfect :33


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

hope you don't forget about me bro .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> hope you don't forget about me bro .



Don't worry. I didn't.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

This is my first time making a gif like this. Hope you like it. :33


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


thx brah .but can you slow down the the sig a lttle bit if you can?


----------



## Duffy (Aug 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_



lol that was fast, and thanks rep and cred coming soon.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> thx brah .but can you slow down the the sig a lttle bit if you can?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

^thx Again .


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem. I can't wait for that game to come out.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

me too :33.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

Ava

Size: 150x150
Time: 1:59 - 2:01
Link: 
Border: Black & White if possible, none if not.

Thank you~


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2010)

That was speeeeed, thank you pek


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 13, 2010)

howooowowowowowowowwdy


i come with various requests just for random use...





1:22-1:32 (her beginning to kiss till him getting a nosebleed)

1:37-1:38 (her licking her lips)

2:10-2:17 (her falling till her making that orgasm face!)

3:25-3:31 (him looking at takagi till him making that weird face)

3:50-4:00 (my goddess saeko)

4:13-4:22 (takashi)


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2010)

yo!
type: 2 senior sig gfis
Time: 0:10 - 0:17 and 0:26 - 0:31
Border: none please.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Starr said:


> yo!
> type: 2 senior sig gfis
> Time: 0:10 - 0:17 and 0:26 - 0:31
> Border: none please.



starr you forgot your link


----------



## Enigma (Aug 16, 2010)

Silly Starr


----------



## Enigma (Aug 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 17, 2010)

Hallo! I is requesting a sig please. :3

Video Link: 
Time: Starting at 0:30 and end whenever you think looks best. Cuz' I don't know, lol. 
Border: I don't mind. But I think just a black or white one will do.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 17, 2010)

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Aug 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> This is my first time making a gif like this. Hope you like it. :33



I cant see it.


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2010)

whoops!! silly me 

here's the . :3


----------



## Enigma (Aug 17, 2010)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> I cant see it.



Really? Okay I'll reupload it.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Aug 17, 2010)

thnx i love it


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set _please_!
Time: Sig: 1:31 - 1:38
Avy: 2:47 - 2:48​Description: Sig: The whole thing. Leave as little extra space as possible _please_!
Avy: Just the part with CC's face _please_!
Border: Solid (thin) black.

Sorry for the poor video quality!
P.S. - 125x125 avy size btw!

If the quality is too low for the avy please use  (2:30 - 2:31)


----------



## Enigma (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## Enigma (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Odoriko (Aug 18, 2010)

That's good, but sorry to be a pain but can it start from 0:30? I think I said that before. 

now could you do no border instead, because I think it'll look better without one.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm? I did start from :30. Did you want me to start at when those two guys begin to dance? Because that starts at :29.

Plus you said you wanted a black and white border.

I'll redo it for you but it would help if you're more specific next time. :33


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 18, 2010)

No not the starting of the twins dancing but the end of when they are dancing when it goes onto the girl dancing. And I said black or white.  but then I saw the one you did and I thought it might looks better without a border.

Thankyou. :33


----------



## Enigma (Aug 18, 2010)

The girls start dancing at : 33. 

No problem.


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it's our two different computers. Oh well, it doesn't matter.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Starr_



oh my goodness, thanks, I apologize for being all confusing.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 19, 2010)

Back 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vid link: 
Size: 150x150 and another thats 125x125 plz
Time: 0:05 - 0:06 
Border:White


And could i have a sig?
Size: around 267x150 
Time: 0:03 - 0:10 (End it right before the "Namco" part come up plz)
Boarder: White

And if it isnt too much trouble another sig of this

Size: Around 267x150
Time: 1:55 - 2:03
Boarder: White


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1:* Avatar
1:24 - 1:26

*#2:* Signature
1:26 - 1:32

Black borders.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_



Thank you!! 
Rep and cred will be given


----------



## Enigma (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad you like it. Come again. 


*Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_


----------



## Enigma (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 20, 2010)

It's fantastic, thankyou. x)


----------



## The Red Gil (Aug 20, 2010)

3:56-3:57 When Infernape's eyes are faded to intense please.

I'll forgive you of all your crimes against the State of Gil if you can make this happen. Also with solid black line borders pls.

If you could also do 5:49-5:50 that'd be awesome.

Oh and they are Avy's


----------



## Enigma (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Gil_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 20, 2010)

0:49-0:52
thin black borders

Rep will be included


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 20, 2010)

Avy

Senior size

2: 41(can you make it a close up of her before she puts her arms up? it last for like a second)

Sig

Senior Size

2: 47 - 2: 54


----------



## Duffy (Aug 21, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Glad you like it. Come again.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _<<Slug>>_




Made good and fast like always. Thanks bro.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_


----------



## Mori (Aug 22, 2010)

Member standing: Senior
Type: Sig
Link: 
Time: 00:18  - 00:30 (if possible, please. otherwise, stop at 00:24, right after he pushes his hair back)
Size: Usual size
Border: Dotted (^like Senbonzakura's)

Thanks.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: _Senbonzakura_



soo awesome like always. thanks enigma


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 23, 2010)

Avy
Time: 6:12-6:16
Description: Where the guy tenses up, runs forward, and jumps with the shotgun.
Border: regular

Sig
Time: 6:29-6:39
Description: From when the guy and girl are running through the zombies to when the girl smashes her sword again the pole.
Border: regular

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry for the wait guys. School started this week. 




*Spoiler*: _kinzey_


----------



## Kinzey (Aug 26, 2010)

You do damn fine work, Enigma  Damn fine.

And I have to spread before repping you again


----------



## GodOfPain (Aug 26, 2010)

*Sig*

Video Link: 
Time: 2: 33 - 2:44
Description: can you remove the subtitles please and make it look cool 
Border: no

Thx in advance


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 30, 2010)

Vid:

Length: 0:35 - 0:41

Size: 450x350 (sig)

With dble black line border plz. Thanks!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2010)

*Request

Avy senior member
Time: 7:04-7:08
Description: Where the girl take off her shirt until she puts it in the vehicle
Border: regular

Sig
Time: 7:21-7:31
Description: From when the guy turns towards her to the part where the girl smiles at last.
Border: regular

link: *


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

Can you make me a sig .gif out of this comic strip?

Disregard the top panel with the pokemon.

And a random avy:

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
Time: When the dancing starts, it repeats so anytime basically.
Description: None.
Border: If possible, curved. If not, the usual one that is white and black.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry guys, I've been really busy this week and haven't finished your requests quick enough.

So I've decided on my friend *Frango* to help me out.


----------



## rice (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for the wait peeps 

*Spoiler*: _@GodOfPain_ 









*Spoiler*: _@Sena Kobayakawa_ 









*Spoiler*: _@luffy no haki_ 









*Spoiler*: _@Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot pek


----------



## dhbwdhf (Sep 4, 2010)

width:150

height:150

1-Time:0:02 - 0:05
____________________________________________________________________________________
width:300

height:170

2Time:0:50 -0:52
_____________________________________________________________________________________
width:300

height:170

3-Time:1:01 -1:06
_____________________________________________________________________________________
width:150

height:150



Time:9:26 -9:30
_____________________________________________________________________________________


width:300

height:170

Time: 2: 30 - 2:40


----------



## Enigma (Sep 8, 2010)

[sp=dhbwdhf]







The third video was removed by the uploader. [/sp]


----------



## dhbwdhf (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you very much 

Sorrow Enigma 



width:150

height:150

4:44 4:47

Very sorry


----------



## Enigma (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem. :33


----------



## dhbwdhf (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you,,, Very Nice


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,bro. No time see u around   Anyway i'm here for some random set.

*Av.* 00:12 when he hold the flower.  
*Av2:* 00:07 when his eyes are red.
*Av3: *00:03  when he is without mask

*Sig:* 00:11 - 00:12 only scene when he is alone.
*Sig2:* 00:06 - 00:07 when hei is throwing his knife to that guy's neck and looked with hi eyes.
*Border:* As u decide.

Keep the all gifs to repeat themself again and again. Something like that:


----------



## Smiley (Sep 10, 2010)

Could you make me a GIF out of these Manga scans? 

It's . I edited the scans to make it easier for you. If you can, do it in the order I done. Also try resize it.

Please and Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Sep 10, 2010)

Would you like each panel on it's own?


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 10, 2010)

Senior Avy: 0:29-0:32

Basically the timeframe where you can't see any of the children.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 10, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Would you like each panel on it's own?



Yes please


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Hi,bro. No time see u around   Anyway i'm here for some random set.
> 
> *Av.* 00:12 when he hold the flower.
> *Av2:* 00:07 when his eyes are red.
> ...





Noda. B said:


> Senior Avy: 0:29-0:32
> 
> Basically the timeframe where you can't see any of the children.



mind if i do these?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 10, 2010)

Go ahead.


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

*@RockpiRate:*






*@Noda.B: *Gimme 30 minutes I'll make you all three of them


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

*@Noda.B: *


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks 

ohmahgawd I don't which one to choose


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

all digimon evolutions are awesome


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

Could someone make me a gif of the scenes from 1:16-1:20 in senior sized signature quality?


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Could someone make me a gif of the scenes from 1:16-1:20 in senior sized signature quality?



okay


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2010)

Avatar pls
1:35-1:37
Thank you!


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

DEMONSPADE said:


> Avatar pls
> 1:35-1:37
> Thank you!



alright


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 11, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@RockpiRate:*



Great just the second avatar  to be with Hei the white man when his eyes are red behind the dead dude back's  sry i forgot to mention that. Will u do it pleaaaaase :3 Others are awesome


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

*@RockpiRate:*


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 11, 2010)

perfect  will rep immediately when i can ^^


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)

so your a junior 

sorry for that, here you go:


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, Frango!  you work FAST!.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2010)

[sp=苦痛][/sp]


----------



## Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

Enigma, can you resize a gif. 

I can't post it here due to it's content?

Is PM okay?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure                        bro.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 11, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=苦痛][/sp]



Thank you


----------



## Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, for the quick job.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 11, 2010)

Another request! 

Basically the same as my other request, but this time, the Panels can be in any order, It would be awesome if it was scatterd aswell.  it is. It's just a montage of him. Though the panels doesn't have to be in any particular order, I want my name *苦痛 as the last panel, and the panel with the quote ''But when we call vengeance justice.....'' second last.

*Thanks.


----------



## rice (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Sep 11, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
Time: 2:20 - 2:21
Description: Just the part when the girl blinks.
Border: Solid

Junior sized please. Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2010)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
> Time: 2:20 - 2:21
> Description: Just the part when the girl blinks.
> ...



I got this.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 11, 2010)

[sp=Naked Snacks!][/sp]


----------



## Naked (Sep 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Naked Snacks!][/sp]



Thanks.


----------



## 115 (Sep 13, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig~
Time: 0:06 - 0:15
Description: From when he grins to just before the dogs show up on screen.
Border: 1px Solid border please.

Thanks if you accept my request. n.n Will rep and credit, of course.


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Grєєd? said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig~
> Time: 0:06 - 0:15
> Description: From when he grins to just before the dogs show up on screen.
> ...



okay


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

*@Grєєd™:*


----------



## 115 (Sep 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Grєєd?:*



Didn't expect it to be done so quickly xD thank you~!


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

3 minute is pretty quick actually  enigma you should record that


----------



## Enigma (Sep 13, 2010)

lol my record is like 15 minutes.


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

hell again :3

Can I have this gif trans'd and 
resized to a senior sized avatar please?


thanx


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> hell again :3
> 
> Can I have this gif trans'd and
> resized to a senior sized avatar please?
> ...


sure


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

@Starr:


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> @Starr:



effin' awesome.

I'm 24 hour'd, I'll rep you asap


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello again!

0:7-0:9 avatar only pls
will rep after request done


----------



## rice (Sep 16, 2010)

*@DEMONSPADE:*


----------



## Mara (Sep 16, 2010)

Would like to request a sig please & thanks :33



*0:28 - 0:34*

I basically just want the whole bicycle part. Could I have a colorful dotted border too? Will rep & cred mucho. <3


----------



## Enigma (Sep 16, 2010)

maravelous said:


> Would like to request a sig please & thanks :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this, senorita. :33

I think I can do only two colors. 

What two would you like?


----------



## Mara (Sep 16, 2010)

Gracias 

Erm, pink & yellow sounds good. I dunno, whatever looks the corniest.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. Had to go grocery shopping. 

[sp=maravelous][/sp]


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 17, 2010)

Yo Enigma, can you help a brotha out? 

Sig:


Gif from 5:29 to 5:37

And I felt that I there is no need to post this in another shop, although you only do gifs, but all I want is basic photoshop skills of cropping an image. Hey, us brothas need to help each other after all. 

Avy:
[sp][/sp]

Focus on face only, senior size. No additions needed.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 17, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Yo Enigma, can you help a brotha out?
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...



I got this.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 18, 2010)

[sp=Turquoise]

[/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 19, 2010)

Avy: 2:36-2:37 

Basically as long as neither the trans nor the people are shown, I'm okay.

Sig: 1:25-1: 33

Starting from when the birds appear to *before* the flowers dissappear.

prz and thank you :33


----------



## rice (Sep 19, 2010)

*@Noda. B:*
[sp=ava]

[/sp]

[sp=sig] [/sp]


----------



## Yoona (Sep 19, 2010)

Video Link:
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy :33
Time: 1:48 - 1 :49
Description: Where the singer has his out and it looks like he's standing between two hands.
Border: Can I get a black border please ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@Noda. B:*
> [sp=ava]
> 
> [/sp]
> ...



wow your fast thnx.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2010)

avatar with border around it. 

0:15-0:17 


Sig: 

Border as well, please.

The first ten seconds until he stops punching.

Try to make it blend in if you can.. lol

Thanks alot, rep and cred will be up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 20, 2010)

These Gifs are awesome!  :33

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
Time: Avy- : 33 - : 35 Sig- :19-:27
Description: Sig is where Gai is talking about the Might suit.
Border: Dashed if it looks good.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Video Link*: 
*Request*: Avy
*Time*: See desription
*Description*: Just get Tobi in (The one with the mask) repeatively doing the dance. 
*Border*: Rounded
*Size*: 150x150 and 170x170 (Profile Pic)

Thanks. :33


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
Time: 2:12 - 2:16
Description: Just get him continuously spinning the chicken leg.
Border: Black Border

Will cred and rep. Thanks.


----------



## Naked (Sep 20, 2010)

Video Link:


----------



## Enigma (Sep 20, 2010)

I got all the requests. Frango is busy with studying today.


----------



## santanico (Sep 20, 2010)

herro again 


type: sig
Time:3:56 - 4:05
size: the usual
Border: none plz.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 20, 2010)

Request: Sig



Time: 0:07 - 0:17

Size: 265x150

Border: None


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it possible to make a _.gif_ image that contains text? My current signature is 999 characters, one character under the 1,000 character maximum, and it was longer than that before I reduced its size so that it would fit into the allowed space. However, to reduce its size, I needed to remove words, shorten other words, and overall simplify my language, which I do not at all like to do, so I would like to be able to be able to bypass the normal limit on signature space. Will anyone here be able to help me out?


----------



## Enigma (Sep 21, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Is it possible to make a _.gif_ image that contains text? My current signature is 999 characters, one character under the 1,000 character maximum, and it was longer than that before I reduced its size so that it would fit into the allowed space. However, to reduce its size, I needed to remove words, shorten other words, and overall simplify my language, which I do not at all like to do, so I would like to be able to be able to bypass the normal limit on signature space. Will anyone here be able to help me out?



I would be able to, but I just found out that Gooba extended the limit to 20,000 characters now.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 22, 2010)

Finally done. Sorry for the delay.

[sp="Shion"]

[/sp]

[sp=Captain Obvious]

[/sp]

[sp=xXKai HiwatariXx]

[/sp]

[sp=Naked Snacks!]

[/sp]

[sp=Starr][/sp]

[sp=cjones8612][/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 22, 2010)

No problem.

Don't forget to rep and credit guys.


----------



## santanico (Sep 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Starr][/sp]


awesome shit right thar


----------



## Smiley (Sep 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I dunno how to do the rounded borders yet but Frango said he would show me how.
> 
> His last exam is today so it should be soon. :33



Take your time, no rush at all.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 22, 2010)

Once I get on my normal computer I will give you cred and set them


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 22, 2010)

Request: Ava

Time: 4:30 - 4: 33

Size: Senior Size

Bold Border

Link: 

Thank you in advance


----------



## KBL (Sep 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> The video has been removed.



Fuuuuu 

Ok use this video



*Set:*
-Signature: Minute 5:23 to 5:36 (Natsu and Gajeel double-roar).
-Avatar (Senior member): Minute 5:37 to 5:41 (Gajeel and Natsu badass faces).

Add the effects you wish bro.


----------



## Yoona (Sep 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Finally done. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> [sp="Shion"]
> 
> ...



Forgot mine


----------



## Enigma (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yours was the first one I did but I forgot to upload it. 

[sp=Halca][/sp]


----------



## Yoona (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks then .


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

basye said:


> Request: Ava
> 
> Time: 4:30 - 4: 33
> 
> ...




i'll take this. Enigma's experimenting on rounded border


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Naked (Sep 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Finally done. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> 
> [sp=Naked Snacks!]
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

[sp=@苦痛]
tell me if you wanted a half rounded border[/sp]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 23, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 1:55 - 2:05
Description: Can you add a fading transition when it loops? If you can, go ahead and do so. 
Border: Black and White


----------



## Smiley (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@苦痛]
> tell me if you wanted a half rounded border[/sp]



That's perfect, Could I also have a 170x170 one please, for my profile pic.


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> That's perfect, Could I also have a 170x170 one please, for my profile pic.



ill do it before i go school

*edit:*


----------



## Enigma (Sep 23, 2010)

[sp=KBL]

[/sp]


----------



## Alien (Sep 23, 2010)

For Enigma

request: ava
link: 

1:23 to 1:26 where she's doing the thing with the hands.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 23, 2010)

Video Link: 
Junior size
Avy 0:22-0:23
basically with just the rocks floating and A
Sig 1:13-1:23
Boarders-for both solid


----------



## KBL (Sep 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=KBL]
> 
> [/sp]



Awesome job bro.!


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Description: The sig limit is 500 by 100 pixels or 120.0 KB 
Border: Sure. However if it exceeds the limit, then take it out.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 23, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
> Description: The sig limit is 500 by 100 pixels or 120.0 KB
> Border: Sure. However if it exceeds the limit, then take it out.



You want it enlarged? That may ruin the quality :/


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> You want it enlarged? That may ruin the quality :/



No I don't want it enlarged, that's just the sig limit for the forum that I'm using it on, meaning that you cannot exceed any of those measurements


----------



## Enigma (Sep 23, 2010)

Well the size is already 300 x 169. So I assume you want it shorter and the file size smaller.

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 23, 2010)

*Video Link*: 
*Request*: Avy
*Time*: 1:12 repeated. 
*Specification*: I want it exactly like . 
*Border*: Rounded and .
*Size*: 150x150 and 170x170 (Profile Pic)

Thank you.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 23, 2010)

Video:
Sig: senior size, 0:21-0:26
Avy: senior size, 0:18-0:20
Border: I leave that in your capable hands


----------



## Enigma (Sep 23, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
> Time: 1:55 - 2:05
> Description: Can you add a fading transition when it loops? If you can, go ahead and do so.
> Border: Black and White





Alien said:


> For Enigma
> 
> request: ava
> link:
> ...





riderinhood2 said:


> Video Link:
> Junior size
> Avy 0:22-0:23
> basically with just the rocks floating and A
> ...





Nimander said:


> Video:
> Sig: senior size, 0:21-0:26
> Avy: senior size, 0:18-0:20
> Border: I leave that in your capable hands



Got these.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 23, 2010)

Many thanks, Enig.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 24, 2010)

[sp=Mist Puppet]

Final blow [/sp]

[sp=Alien]

IU so cute [/sp]

[sp=riderinhood2]



Excellent choice of scene[/sp]

[sp=Nimander]



Do you has opulence, bro?[/sp]

[sp=Avalon]

Jersey shore :taichou[/sp]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)

Have a rep triple super sized


----------



## Nimander (Sep 24, 2010)

Fuckawesome job, Enig.:33


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> *Video Link*:
> *Request*: Avy
> *Time*: 1:12 repeated.
> *Specification*: I want it exactly like .
> ...



yeah i'll take this again  sorry if you find me annoying.


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

[sp=@苦痛]

sorry, that's all i can do for rounded x dotted, the corners are always messed up 
[/sp]


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

For Frango

request: sig
link: 

0:54 to 0:56 (the dance with the arms )


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

Alien said:


> For Frango
> 
> request: sig
> link:
> ...



okie dokie  after i watch this part of the drama okay?


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure (i might be off 24'd by then)


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

[sp=@Alien][/sp]

sorry for the delay, my computer has been f**king around with me, so i'll see if i can get you a better quality


----------



## Alien (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah sure, no rush.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=riderinhood2]
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent choice of scene[/sp]



pek I love it thanks.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@苦痛]
> 
> sorry, that's all i can do for rounded x dotted, the corners are always messed up
> [/sp]



There brilliant. :amazed

But I meant a rounded one and another border seperate. I will rep you after I spread some more


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Avalon]
> 
> Jersey shore :taichou[/sp]



Omg it's amazing Enigma.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 24, 2010)

Enigma Kun, I have a request: 

Can you make me a Sig+Avy Combo at 3:11-3:15 where Martin is laughing? 

 I would like these borders applied to the request

PLEASE&THANK YOU!


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Enigma. 

I'd like a gif sig of this scene:


5:44-5:50, or basically just a gif of from when it goes from Goku's legs all the way to his face.

And for an avatar I'd like 5:36-5:41, or basically when he's just standing there all badass like.

Thanks 

Any border is good.


----------



## rice (Sep 24, 2010)

@苦痛:




and what's with people requesting with the same ava?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 24, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=cjones8612][/sp]



Thanks!

10char


----------



## Smiley (Sep 24, 2010)

Frango said:


> @苦痛:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Frango!


----------



## Smiley (Sep 25, 2010)

For Frango. 
*
Video*: {}*
Size*: 150x150 and 170x170
*Border*: Like my last requests.
*Specification*: 0:00 to 0:01 when he's looking up. Try make it repeative, so he's looking up, then down etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 25, 2010)

Gil said:


> Enigma Kun, I have a request:
> 
> Can you make me a Sig+Avy Combo at 3:11-3:15 where Martin is laughing?
> 
> ...





Millennium Creed said:


> Hey Enigma.
> 
> I'd like a gif sig of this scene:
> 
> ...



Got these two.


----------



## Enigma (Sep 25, 2010)

[sp=Gil]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Sep 25, 2010)

[sp=Millennium Creed]

[/sp]


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Millennium Creed]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you, good sir. Will rep once I spread again.


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> For Frango.
> *
> Video*: {}*
> Size*: 150x150 and 170x170
> ...



okay bro


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@苦痛_


----------



## Smiley (Sep 25, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@苦痛_



Thank you Frango 

Man, you guys are so quick with request, my rep can't keep up!


----------



## Yuuka (Sep 25, 2010)

Requesting 3 gifs, which I hope I can do. If not, then just do one. All on the same video.
Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 1:29 - 1:36
Description: Not too fast please. Regular speed if possible.
Border: Regular border

2nd: 
-sig
- 4:35 - 4:43

3rd:
-sig
-6:35 - 6:45

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Smiley (Sep 25, 2010)

Im back, again! 

*Video*: {}
*Size*: 150x150/170x170
*Border*: Like my last requests.
*Specification*: 0:47 to 0:52

Frango, you know the drill.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

Request for Enigma ~
Video Link: 
Avvy
Time: 0:19-0:22
Description: Her pressing her belt, it exploded into bubbles and she waves her skirt.
Border: Dotted () or black border ()

Request: Sig
Video Link: 
Time: 0:02 - 0:06
Border: Same options as above
Description: The beginning where they rub their rings against their round cases and the powers come out.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

Twinnet said:


> Requesting 3 gifs, which I hope I can do. If not, then just do one. All on the same video.
> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
> Time: 1:29 - 1:36
> ...





苦痛 said:


> Im back, again!
> 
> *Video*: {}
> *Size*: 150x150/170x170
> ...



will do


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Request for Enigma ~
> Video Link:
> Avvy
> Time: 0:19-0:22
> ...



Gotcha.            :33


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

*@苦痛:*
[sp=150x150]  [/sp]
[sp=170x170]  [/sp]
*@Twinnet:*
you vid is till downloading


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2010)

[sp=Milkshake] 

 [/sp]


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

*@Twinnet:*
[sp=1] [/sp]

[sp=2] [/sp]

[sp=3] [/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh shit, you guys are fast AND efficient :33

Definitely amazed, thanks a lot Enigma <3


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you. 

Happy to help.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> *@苦痛:*
> [sp=150x150]  [/sp]
> [sp=170x170]  [/sp]
> *@Twinnet:*
> you vid is till downloading



Thanks


----------



## Smiley (Sep 26, 2010)

Im addicted to GIFS now :S.

Video: {}
Request: Sig. Avy if you can.
Borders: Same as last request.
Specification: 1:15 to 1:20


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 26, 2010)

Enigma, dude could u do random set of Hisagi from the new ep of Bleach.
Av: 125x125 and 150x150
Sig: like yours
Border: thin black 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Blaze (Sep 26, 2010)

Can you make a gif for me of Sasuke laugh only.


But instead of those words put' UCHIHAHAHA HA HA HA HA' in capital letters and black letters.

I want a set(150x200 avatar and a sig)


Another request which is very similar:
A flash type avatar(150x200) and a sig

*Spoiler*: __ 









but without the rainbow colors and make it a little slower moving as well compared to this one. If you can put the  UCHIHAHAHA laugh (capital letters) instead of the normal 'haha' one. That would be great as well.

EDIT: Prefer black or silver borders for both.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Video Link:
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
Time: Avy: 3.29 - 3.32, Sig: 3.23 - 3.33
Description: The avy is from he torch his gloves to the text is visable. the sig is from Vongola primo appears to the text appears or until it switshes bach to Tsuna
Border: Normal black one.

Senior Size.


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> Im addicted to GIFS now :S.
> 
> Video: {}
> Request: Sig. Avy if you can.
> ...





Eternity said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
> Time: Avy: 3.29 - 3.32, Sig: 3.23 - 3.33
> Description: The avy is from he torch his gloves to the text is visable. the sig is from Vongola primo appears to the text appears or until it switshes bach to Tsuna
> ...



i'll take these two  thanks enigma 









 im so lazy


----------



## rice (Sep 26, 2010)

@苦痛:
[sp]

[/sp]

@Eternity:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smiley (Sep 26, 2010)

Frango said:


> @苦痛: profile pics' quality dropped, and i had no choice, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frango, your the best!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> @苦痛:
> [sp]
> 
> [/sp]
> ...



Awesome! Thanks! 

Couldnt find any better


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> Couldnt find any better



im on it  hopefully the one im downloading is hq


----------



## Raktus (Sep 27, 2010)

Instead of the normal sig/avy combo, I was wondering if I could request two sigs I could rotate with?

*Video:* 
*Request:* One of those beautiful rectangle sigs from your examples
*Borders:* Thin Black
*Specification:* 5:30 to 5:40

If a second is possible...

*Video:* 
*Request:* One of those beautiful rectangle sigs from your examples
*Borders:* Thin Black
*Specification:* 1:31 to 1:41


----------



## Aiku (Sep 27, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set 
Time: 3:09 - 3:12
Description: Just get it to continuously replay.
Border: A black border.

Will rep and cred. Thanks.


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

Raktus said:


> Instead of the normal sig/avy combo, I was wondering if I could request two sigs I could rotate with?
> 
> *Video:*
> *Request:* One of those beautiful rectangle sigs from your examples
> ...





xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
> Time: 3:09 - 3:12
> Description: Just get it to continuously replay.
> ...



i gots these two, enigma will take the rest


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Raktus_


----------



## Aiku (Sep 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Raktus_



LOL, thanks. Looks great.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 27, 2010)

Just a sig please from all these pictures. Make sure each picture has like a 2 second interval until the next.

Stock {}

Could I have one normal, and one scattered.

Thanks.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

Senior Avy: 3:35-3:36 basically when Junhyung is trickling the sand through his hand

Senior Sig: 2:54-3:04 when it starts going slow mo to when Hyunseung does his breathing bit but before he does his weird epileptic dance.


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Just a sig please from all these pictures. Make sure each picture has like a 2 second interval until the next.
> 
> Stock {}
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt see this 


RockpiRate said:


> Enigma, dude could u do random set of Hisagi from the new ep of Bleach.
> Av: 125x125 and 150x150
> Sig: like yours
> Border: thin black
> Thanks in advance


enigma is busy, i'll do this for you


Blaze said:


> Can you make a gif for me of Sasuke laugh only.
> 
> 
> But instead of those words put' UCHIHAHAHA HA HA HA HA' in capital letters and black letters.
> ...


sorry, enigma is busy, so i'll take this as well


Noda. B said:


> Senior Avy: 3:35-3:36 basically when Junhyung is trickling the sand through his hand
> 
> Senior Sig: 2:54-3:04 when it starts going slow mo to when Hyunseung does his breathing bit but before he does his weird epileptic dance.


yeah, i gots your SOOM set


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Noda. B_ 









i did yours first becuz others are complicated. the rest will be up in a few hours  sorry for the wait guys.

*Spoiler*: _@Eternal_


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

oh sorry I meant the slow mo before that, I guess it starts more at 2:53. And could you make it a little slower?  you can just stop it at Yoseob choking himself, sorry 


I love the avy though


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> oh sorry I meant the slow mo before that, I guess it starts more at 2:53. And could you make it a little slower?  you can just stop it at Yoseob choking himself, sorry
> 
> 
> I love the avy though



sorry abt it Noda


----------



## Smiley (Sep 30, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Eternal_




Thanks!


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Frango pek


----------



## rice (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@RockpiRate_ 











Upcoming
Blaze
Eternal


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Blaze_ 





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 












Upcoming
Eternal


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

[sp=@Eternal]



[/sp]


----------



## Smiley (Oct 1, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Eternal]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Frango.


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 1, 2010)

Type: avatar
Size: 150x150 senior
video: 
time: 19:28-19:31
Border: same as current avy


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

[sp=@.ProFound.]
 [/sp]
246mb for 2 150x150 avas


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 1, 2010)

Video Link:
Set pls. avatar time 6:52-6:55. signature time 6:37-6:43.
iwill rep and credit if done 
.thankss


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> Video Link:
> Set pls. avatar time 6:52-6:55. signature time 6:37-6:43.
> iwill rep and credit if done
> .thankss


i'll do it  where are you enigma?


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

[sp=Kirihara]

[/sp]


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@.ProFound.]
> [/sp]
> 246mb for 2 150x150 avas



Thanks thats perfect. Ill rep u again after i spread some around


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2010)

request avy for frango . 

Link: 
from:1:06 To 1:10.


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> request avy for frango .
> 
> Link:
> from:1:06 To 1:10.



i got you bro


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

[sp=@ZexionAxel]
[/sp]


----------



## hhhjjj (Oct 2, 2010)

Sig request please!!! 

Vid: 

Time: 0:11 till 0:18
Desc: Basically while he's dancing around crazy until he drops dead. Theres a sub bit at the bottom on the last frame, don't know if you can get rid of that - would be great if you can!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@ZexionAxel]
> [/sp]


wow that was fast .thx .


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

glad you like it bro 

[sp=hhhjjj][/sp]


----------



## hhhjjj (Oct 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> glad you like it bro
> 
> [sp=hhhjjj][/sp]




ahaha you're quick  

Its awesome, thanks!


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Excellent work Frango.


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

*oh shi-*  you tricked me  hate you enigma


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't worry. I'll help you out.


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

enigma is thw worst employer ever  i deserve an increase in my salary


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Employer? hahahahahahaha

I'm more like a slave owner.


----------



## Sora (Oct 2, 2010)

ugh i want a cool animated avi but everytime i try it says "cannot upload animated images"
can u guys make me one that might work?
x:


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Where does it say that?


----------



## Sora (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Hmm you sure you saved it as a .gif file? There's been a similar problem and that was the cause. People accidentally save it as a different file type.


----------



## Sora (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah it's saved as a gif
:<


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

Could you post the gif here?


----------



## Enigma (Oct 3, 2010)

[sp=Newbologist]

[/sp]


----------



## Aiku (Oct 3, 2010)

Request for: Enigma.

Are you up for three requests? 

Request 1:
Type: Sig
Video: 
Time: 0-16-0:18

Request 2:
Type: Sig
Video: 
Time: 0:51-0:52

Request 3:
Type: Set
Video: 
Time: 2:16-2:17
Avatar: Can you please just get an avatar of the guy on the right? That would be great.

I hope this isn't too much. I will rep you three times for this. 

Details: Can you get the sigs and avy to just keep on going continuously? Thanks.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Request for Frango again 
Link : 
Avatar : 1:32-1:34
Signature : 3:24-3:28
Will rep asap ^-^ tnx


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2010)

Request for Anyone

Type: Set

*Sig:*
Video: 
Time: 0:22 - 0:32
Border: none
Size: Same as my current sig gif


*Ava:*
Video: Same as above
Time: 3:36 - 3:39
Border: none
Size: 150x150

Thanks~


----------



## Enigma (Oct 4, 2010)

[sp=Aiku]



[/sp]

[sp=Kelsey]



I couldn't make it 300x169 since it was too big and the quality would've been horrible. I mean look 

[/sp]


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

Kirihara said:


> Request for Frango again
> Link :
> Avatar : 1:32-1:34
> Signature : 3:24-3:28
> Will rep asap ^-^ tnx





Enigma said:


> [sp=Kelsey]
> I couldn't make it 300x169 since it was too big and the quality would've been horrible. I mean look
> 
> [/sp]



ill try these


----------



## Enigma (Oct 4, 2010)

Get to work!


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

[sp=@Kels]10 seconds is too much 
[/sp]
[sp=@Kirihara]sorry for the lq 


[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Oct 4, 2010)

At least it's better quality than mine.


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

the animation is more broken tho


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2010)

Thats fine Enigma! I'll rep you and Frango... I have to spread to rep you AGAIN Frangy


----------



## Yoona (Oct 5, 2010)

Requesting set 

Link :
Sig:
Time - 1:05 - 1:09
Description ; Starts with the guitarist and ends with the drummer.

Avy - 150 x 150
Time : 2:12 - 2:14
Description - Where he has his hand out and it changes colour.

Border none. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you, Enigma.


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 6, 2010)

edit: sorry please ignore this request. If you, either Enigma or Frango, happened to have been working on it, VM me and I'll still rep you.


----------



## Tunafish (Oct 8, 2010)

Back for more! Set Please!
*Video Link:* 

*Avatar (Junior Size)*
Time: 0:30 - 0:31
Description: Just that one-second shot of them turning their heads. Could you fade out to black quickly at the end?
Border: Thin and black, like your examples.

*Signature*
Time: 0:32 - 0:41
Size: 300 x 169
Description: End with the blackout.
Border: Same as the avatar, thin black border.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Cjones (Oct 9, 2010)

3 Request if you don't mind.

Ava

Size: 150x150
Time: 3:32 - 3:36

Sigs
Size: 275x150 (for both)
Time: 1:58 - 2:08, 2:16 - 2:26


----------



## Enigma (Oct 11, 2010)

[sp=Halca]

[/sp]


----------



## Yoona (Oct 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Halca]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you !


----------



## Enigma (Oct 12, 2010)

[sp=Tunafish]Unfortunately, I'm not able to fade to black, only white. 



[/sp]


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2010)

Video Link: 

Avy senior member
Time: 0:43-0:48
Description: Since the foot of the guy steps on the rock until the logo of FT appears

sig
267x150
Time: 1:29-1: 39
Description: From where the guy on the snake appears until the eye of the pink haired guy gets close and the those weird guys appear dancing(I don´t want the guys dancing in the gif)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 13, 2010)

Requesting a Senior mem. Set from Enigma or Frango


Video Link: 

Avy
Time: 2:25-2:29
Description: You can have it rising up to show his entire body or just him standing to where, it shows the bandage flying off.
Border: None 

Sig
Time:3:00-3:10
Description: Were he displaces the energy from that ball into rings, till he kisses her with the camera zoomed out on them.
Border: If you think there should be one, go for it 



I've been wanting this set for awhile lol


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi my dear gifs workers. 

**For who want it. *
 Avy:
* *Stock*: 
**Time:* 0:59 - 1:01 
(just Urahara) 
**Size:* 125x125 & 150x150

Avy2:
**Stock:* the same link.
**Time:* 1:01 -  1:03
(Yourichi and the fire) 
**Size*: 125x125

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## Tunafish (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Enigma. Says I gotta spread some rep so I credited you in the sig.

I'll get back to reppin' you in a bit.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 16, 2010)

Size - Senior

Video Link - 

Sig - 1:32 - 1:42
Avy - 0:48 - 0:51

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 16, 2010)

I want it from about 4:43 to 4:51.

Sig and avatar, senior with dotted border.

Thanks!


----------



## Enigma (Oct 17, 2010)

[sp=cjones8612]



[/sp]

[sp=PervySageSensei]

[/sp]

[sp=Aye]

[/sp]

[sp=Vampire Princess]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Oct 17, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Video Link:
> 
> Avy senior member
> Time: 0:43-0:48
> ...



The account has been shut down. 



RockpiRate said:


> Hi my dear gifs workers.
> 
> **For who want it. *
> Avy:
> ...



Jr members can only have 1 sec as an ava.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=cjones8612]
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



 awesome it is Enigma.

Edit: Can't give out rep at the moment, I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, well here it goes with another stock
Video Link: 

Avy senior member
Time: 1:21-1:24
Description: From when the cats appear till the tvtokyo logo appears

sig
267x150
Time: 1:09-1:19
Description: From where the guy on the snake appears until the eye of the pink haired guy gets close and the those weird guys appear dancing(I don´t want the guys dancing in the gif)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 17, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=PervySageSensei]
> 
> [/sp]



:33 oh my goodness thank you!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 17, 2010)

Signature

4:00 - 4:10

Black border

If you can, add that flash transition thing before it loops. Thanks bro


----------



## Sunako (Oct 20, 2010)

*Video:* 
*Border:* 
*Avatar:* 0:39-0:42
*Signature:* 0:51-0:56


----------



## Fr?t (Oct 20, 2010)

:33



*Video:* 

They won't be very long.

*Gif 1*
*Time:* 0:00 - 0:06 (please cut out that lady just at the end)
*Size:* 270(width)x150(height) Same for the rest of them

*Gif 2*
*Time:* 0:23 - 0:26 (That whole part with Jason [the guy in the pink] dancing. Leave out the part after with the headphones)

*Gif 3*
*Time:* 0:27 - 0:29 (that singing part)

*Gif 4*
*Time:* 1:08 - 1:09 (just that scene with the glare)



Thank you. 


Edit: Dotted border, please. If you don't mind.


----------



## Escal0n (Oct 21, 2010)

Maybe you find this with better better Quality 

0:17 - 0:23 or 0:17 - :0:20 or how its good, you think. 
If its possible, write my name under "Death Note" : Escalon



0:39 - 0:45

could you make some gifs from this scene?

You're the "gifmaster", i think its no problem? 



I have this ava, it would be great if you can make a gif thats ...  (i don't know the word in english.. ) like my ava(?) 
I want to take it for my Signature.

I hope you understand me... :S

If you can't do this, its not bad.

Thank you. :33

Edit :
I found a amazing scene for my signature :



the 2. video

7:55 - 8:15

some gifs from the scene where he is writing would be so great!!!
I would love you


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Senor Set
Time: :55-1:01+3:25-3:27/28 for the sig. 

Avatar- 3:00-3:01
Description: From where they dance, to just before the mostly naked chick shows up  adding the second section, where they spell out 'mmo', at the end if possible.  

With the avatar, When the girls pout.  If you can focus on the girls.
Border: Solid


Thanks


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 21, 2010)

avy: 0:55-57 from when he adjusts his jacket to when he walks off


sig: 3:25-31 from when she starts blowing kisses to when the two girls are hopping under the umbrella.

thank you


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Damn, well here it goes with another stock
> Video Link:
> 
> Avy senior member
> ...





Mist Puppet said:


> Signature
> 
> 4:00 - 4:10
> 
> ...





Sunako said:


> *Video:*
> *Border:*
> *Avatar:* 0:39-0:42
> *Signature:* 0:51-0:56





Früt said:


> :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Escal0n said:


> Maybe you find this with better better Quality
> 
> 0:17 - 0:23 or 0:17 - :0:20 or how its good, you think.
> If its possible, write my name under "Death Note" : Escalon
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Senor Set
> Time: :55-1:01+3:25-3:27/28 for the sig.
> 
> ...





Noda. B said:


> avy: 0:55-57 from when he adjusts his jacket to when he walks off
> 
> 
> sig: 3:25-31 from when she starts blowing kisses to when the two girls are hopping under the umbrella.
> ...



sorry abt the delay guys, you'll get them in 24hrs as i gotta finish off the drama and sleep


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 22, 2010)

0:51 0:53 1:12 1:18 1:22 1:32 1:39 

i am sry if i want alot the vid is to damn funny


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@luffy no haki_ 












*Spoiler*: _@Sunako_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Fr?t_ 












*Coming Up:*
Escal0n
Captain Obvious
Noda.B


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@luffy no haki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man! repped ya a second ago


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@Escal0n_ 





sorry i didnt quite understand the second part of your request  and i couldnt find a dl link for the video  




*Spoiler*: _@Captain Obvious_ 











*Spoiler*: _@Noda.B_ 







Too late is better


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 22, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Noda.B_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I forgot to ask, could you add a border to the avy and make it just a little earlier in the vid so you can see him adjusting the jacket more clearly. And also, can you make the sig a little faster 


... and lol very true


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

sry abt that


----------



## Noda. B (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks pekpekpek


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

yer welcome pek


----------



## Yuuka (Oct 24, 2010)

Video Link: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uQoAAviJ6DU[/YOUTUBE]



Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 
1. 2:15 - 2:22
2. 2:41 - 2:49
3. 2:57 - 3:04
Border: Regular border

Thank you in advance! :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 29, 2010)

Requesting sig for Frango 
link:
time: 3:25-3:30 if possible 
will rep ASAP thanks


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

[sp=@Kirihara] [/sp]


----------



## Cjones (Nov 2, 2010)

Request: Set
Size: Ava-150x150, Sig: 275x150

Time: Ava - 1:16 to 19
         Sig - :57 to 1:10


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

Yuuka said:


> Video Link:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



ill do this  ** enigger left this request for ** 9 days


----------



## rice (Nov 2, 2010)

[sp=@Yuuka]





[/sp]


----------



## Yuuka (Nov 2, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Yuuka]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank youuuu!  must spread rep


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you resize this to 150x150 and add a pink border?


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

Ayooo~
set please :3
Senior size me.
150x200 & 150x150 avy.

Avy: 11:16
Sig: 09:38-09:50
Please and thanks <3


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _@cjones8612_ 










*Spoiler*: _@Raktus_ 














*Spoiler*: _@Milkshake_ 









*No more requests for me till Wednesday*
Sorry guys, exams are total bitches.​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

I think it's great 

Though, I wanted you to show her actually taking off her glasses - instead of the weird jerking she's doing 

And a white border would be nice too


----------



## Cjones (Nov 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@cjones8612_



Great. Thanks.


----------



## Raktus (Nov 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _@Raktus_



Couldn't get the second one or down to 250 width? Thanks for the sig though...


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

[sp=@Milkshake] 


[/sp]
[sp=@Raktus]
[/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

Not quite but I'm satisfied  Thank youuuu <4


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Not quite but I'm satisfied  Thank youuuu <4



sorry, normally, i'd redo it until your satisfied, but since I've only got a few hours left to study, so I might redo it on wednesday


----------



## Raktus (Nov 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Raktus]
> [/sp]



I really hate to be the guy that does nothing complain when you do something nice for him, becuase I really do appreciate the work. It's just... I never requested that, lol. Those first two gifs you did were the first gif I requested but much larger than I was asking for. The second one, this one, I never asked for as the second request uses a different vid than this.


----------



## rice (Nov 5, 2010)

[sp=@Raktus]



[/sp]
sorry im really panicking right now


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

No, you really don't have to ~ I appreciate the effort and care you put into it.


----------



## Raktus (Nov 5, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Raktus]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PERFECT! Couldn't have asked for better 
Good luck on the school stuff, always a pain. Will rep you just as soon as I'm able, appearently I need to spread the love first....


----------



## Yosha (Nov 6, 2010)

*Link:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* Thin white


----------



## Smiley (Nov 10, 2010)

For Frango 
*
Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Specifics:* From 3:11 to 3:12. I want it so he's repeating the charge up.
*Borders:* Dotted and another dashed.

Thank you!


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)

[SP=@Eternαl] 






 [/sp]


----------



## Suzie (Nov 10, 2010)

Signature

*Video:* 
*Time:* 1:50 - 2:00
*Size:* 300x170
*Border:* black border

Thanks.


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)

[sp=@Suzie] [/sp]


----------



## Suzie (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Suzie] [/sp]



Awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## Enigma (Nov 10, 2010)

Masa Def said:


> *Link:*
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Border:* Thin white



You didn't specify the time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Set.
Size: Senior
Link: 

The usual, pl0x


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2010)

signature for frango 
can i request two? 
link: 
first sig: :16-22
second sig: :23-26
can you add border too? thanks man


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

set

1:37-1:44 sig

For enigma

1:46-1:49 ava

white border


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

[sp=@Kirihara] 

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Nov 13, 2010)

[sp=LB]













[/sp]

[sp=Dexter]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Nov 14, 2010)

[sp=Yashiro][/sp]


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 15, 2010)

6:14 - 6:24

Not exactly at 6:14. At the end of the 14th second, where he starts to get angry (lol grammar)

Till 6:24, where he ends with a punch with his elbow at Goku's neck.

Thank you.

Yeah, A SIG


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

[sp=@Eternαl]  [/sp]


----------



## Smiley (Nov 24, 2010)

*Video Link: *[]
*Request:* Avatar
*Time: *1:13 - 1:15
*Border:* Solid
*Size:* 150x150 

Can I have it with a repeated effect, if you can. And also, switch the side the video is on. Thank you~ :33


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

um... is this shop still active? I mean, not to sound impatient, but it's kinda almost been a week since I made my request


----------



## rice (Nov 27, 2010)

sorry about that, but don't worry, enigma will do all of them.


----------



## Noda. B (Nov 27, 2010)

kk thnx


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> 6:14 - 6:24
> 
> Not exactly at 6:14. At the end of the 14th second, where he starts to get angry (lol grammar)
> 
> ...





Smiley said:


> *Video Link: *[]
> *Request:* Avatar
> *Time: *1:13 - 1:15
> *Border:* Solid
> ...



doing these.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 5, 2010)

So terribly sorry guys. My gif program seemed to be having problems lately. I've been trying to get it fixed but it hasn't been working. I'll keep trying though.

Sorry again.


----------



## rice (Dec 5, 2010)

[sp=@Kyōraku]

 [/sp]

[sp=Smiley] [/sp]


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 5, 2010)

It is made of awesomeness!
Although can you put border same as my current ava?
Thanks! Will rep when i am not 24'd


----------



## rice (Dec 6, 2010)

[sp=@Kyōraku]

 [/sp]


----------



## Millennium Creed (Dec 7, 2010)

Bumping this awesome shop. It cannot die, letting it do so would be a shame on it's manly and brolic creator.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 7, 2010)

Wooo! My gif program is working again. :33


----------



## Kurou (Dec 7, 2010)

If you can use Veoh



First Request:



Type: Avy

Time: 13:50 - 13: 54

Description: From when he knocks away the first lance and cuts up the second, till he puts his sword away.


Second Request: same link


Type: Sig

Time: 14:05- 14:08


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 7, 2010)

*Request:* Ava
*Video Link:* 
*Size:* 150x150 & 170x170
*Time:*1:44-1:49
*Border:* White
* Description:* Where he hugs her, etc until the heart pops up.

Thanks ~


----------



## Enigma (Dec 7, 2010)

~Strike Man~ said:


> If you can use Veoh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I can't use Veoh 



Milkshake said:


> *Request:* Ava
> *Video Link:*
> *Size:* 150x150 & 170x170
> *Time:*1:44-1:49
> ...



Taking. :33


----------



## Enigma (Dec 8, 2010)

[sp=Milkshake] [/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, really fast 

And adorable, thank you ~


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 8, 2010)

1:43-1:53 thank you


----------



## Escal0n (Dec 9, 2010)

Ava : max. 140 x 140 Pixel and 60,0 KB.
0:04 - 0:05 

Sig : 0:17 - 0:19 

__


Ava : 0:44 - 0:45

__


Ava : 0:22 - 0:23/0:24 

__



( It would be awesome if you find it without credits  ) 
Ava : 0:02 - 0:03
(The 2 kids)

Ava : 0:45 - 0:47
(The red stone explode and the kid with this black ... is there)



I hope you can do it and understand me.  


i want 6 gifs but maybe you do first only 1 and if you have time or don't know what do you do the others? 


thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2010)

you need posts to request......


----------



## Enigma (Dec 9, 2010)

[sp=Hyper_Wolfy][/sp]

Hope you like it. :33



Kagura said:


> you need posts to request......



Don't worry. It's fine. :33


----------



## Enigma (Dec 9, 2010)

Escal0n said:


> Ava : max. 140 x 140 Pixel and *60,0 KB*.
> 0:04 - 0:05
> 
> Sig : 0:17 - 0:19



Is that meant to be 60 or 600 kb?

Oh and is this for another forum?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2010)

set 

ava 150x150 (NF limit) and 170x220 (976.6 KB)

sig BIG AS YOU CAN 

link 



any parts i want multiple choices xD

dotted white borders


----------



## Enigma (Dec 9, 2010)

[sp=Kagura] 











[/sp]

Enjoy~

Rep & cred plzz


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Kagura]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG THANKS XD


----------



## Starrk (Dec 9, 2010)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
Time: 0:30-0:36 & 3:49-3:51
Description: The first one (signature) is from when the dogbot runs up the the couple to just after the gunbird flies away. The other one (avatar) is simply the spinning three-headed thing, make it a fluid transition so it looks like a never-ending merry-go-round.
Border: Anything, really. If you need me to pick something, then go with something similar to my avatar.

Thanks a lot in advance. Just a heads up though: The music video is extremely creepy, so be warned.


----------



## Escal0n (Dec 10, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Is that meant to be 60 or 600 kb?
> 
> Oh and is this for another forum?



For this and for another forum but i allways write "thanks enigma" or "credits to enigma" or something like this.

60 KB

not 600 :<

Maybe 60KB is not enough for the gif D:


----------



## Enigma (Dec 10, 2010)

K gotcha. I'll do these request tomorrow.


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 11, 2010)

Video Link:  

Avy junior sized :0:53-0:54 (where she's sniffing him.)

Gif 0:12-:022 (where he pulls out the knife to where she's about to bite him)

Arigatou


----------



## Enigma (Dec 11, 2010)

Escal0n said:


> For this and for another forum but i allways write "thanks enigma" or "credits to enigma" or something like this.
> 
> 60 KB
> 
> ...



The quality may be bad if 60 kb is the limit. You sure you want it?

I can still do the sigs though. Is there a limit for them on your other forum?


----------



## Escal0n (Dec 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> The quality may be bad if 60 kb is the limit. You sure you want it?
> 
> I can still do the sigs though. Is there a limit for them on your other forum?



Can you try it?

For the sigs are no limit.
Could you do it like my sig here? ( the size )


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 12, 2010)

*Request:* Ava
*Video Link:* 
*Size:* 170x170
*Time:* 0:49 & 0:54
*Border:* White
* Description:* the part where she kicks him & the part where he pulls her ponytail 

Thanks ~


----------



## Sine (Dec 13, 2010)

link: 
time: 2:15 - 2:22
border: none
size: 300 x 225


----------



## Kurou (Dec 13, 2010)

set 

ava :150x150 

0:09-0:10 (Just loop his face if you can.)

sig :200x200 maybe 250x250

0:07-0:09


border: whatever you like.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2010)

[sp=Stark]

[/sp]

Sorry for the delay some of you. Finals week.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 13, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Stark]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> Sorry for the delay some of you. Finals week.



It's cool, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad you like it, bro.



Milkshake said:


> *Request:* Ava
> *Video Link:*
> *Size:* 170x170
> *Time:* 0:49 & 0:54
> ...



If it's 170x170, is it for another forum? If so, is there a limit to the filesize?

And for the time, do you want :49 through :54?

Edit: nvm. Probably want it for your profile, right?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2010)

lol your avy 

naw it's for the profile pic. the limit is 170x170.

i want both scenes (the kick & the hair pull) but placed together sequentially.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 13, 2010)

Rick Ross is pretty fly.

Ahh okay.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 14, 2010)

[sp=riderinhood2]

[/sp]


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 14, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=riderinhood2]
> 
> [/sp]



Arigatou


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

K, so I have an unusual request, or maybe not. Since you do animations, you might be able to do this.

I have 10 images here that I want made into a slideshow. You know, one pic displaying after the other. I guess they're like frames in animated gifs. If you could make it so the next pic fades in from the last, that'd be great, but I'll settle for normal transition if you can't.

Here are the images.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















I already made them the same size and transparent myself. Basically I just want an image that changes from 1 pic to the next, in that order, with about a 4 second delay, in an infinite loop.

I tried doing it myself, but I couldn't make it transparent. When I did, it looked like a mess. You could see the previous image behind the next one. All it did was layer one frame on top of the previous, instead of changing the frames from one to the next. I'm pretty sure I've seen a slideshow-type of gif using images with transparent backgrounds before, without that mess, but I can't find any kind of pic editor/gif generator that can mimic it.

If you could turn these 10 images (or 9 if the last one is too much) into an infinitely looping slideshow, in the order the pics are posted, with a 4 second delay between each pic, keeping image size dimensions and transparency, that would be great 

/Sonictard


----------



## Enigma (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I should be able to do that Justin. You actually made it a lot easier for me. Thanks. 

[sp=Milkshake][/sp]

Hope you like :33


----------



## Enigma (Dec 14, 2010)

[sp=shiner][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2010)

[sp=Castiel]

I'm so sorry for taking so long. I had finals last week and then family issues. 

Great season though right? [/sp]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2010)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Castiel]
> 
> I'm so sorry for taking so long. I had finals last week and then family issues.
> 
> Great season though right? [/sp]





thanks man, thought ya forgot.

and yes, it started slow but ended well


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm pretty glad Lumen's gone too. 

[sp=~Strike Man~]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2010)

Escal0n said:


> Ava : max. 140 x 140 Pixel and 60,0 KB.
> 0:04 - 0:05
> 
> Sig : 0:17 - 0:19




*Spoiler*: __ 











> __
> 
> 
> Ava : 0:44 - 0:45



This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement.





> __
> 
> 
> Ava : 0:22 - 0:23/0:24







> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









This is the most I could do with a 60 kb limit with the avas.


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2010)

[sp=Justin]

The file size was a bit too big so I had to lower the quality.



Here I just changed the size and kept the quality the same. [/sp]


----------



## rice (Dec 19, 2010)

Enigma working hard


----------



## Enigma (Dec 19, 2010)

Useless worker not working


----------



## Orxon (Dec 20, 2010)

Does it have to be youtube video? :33


----------



## rice (Dec 20, 2010)

as long as we can download it


----------



## Pipe (Dec 21, 2010)

Ava: :30-:32 focus on the horse guy
Sig: 1:53-1:54 
Border: whatever you want

thanks in advance


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 21, 2010)

*For Enigma:*
Since I know you can't see it Frango 
Maybe Enigma can


14:07-14:14
17:31-34
HQ please
a dashed border, color of your choice


----------



## Escal0n (Dec 22, 2010)

Enigma said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Gifs, thanks!
It's sad that i can only use 60kb avas but great.
:


----------



## Smiley (Dec 24, 2010)

For anyone.

*Request:* Avatar
*Size: *150x150
*Border: *Solid
*Stock: *[]
*Time: *1:38 - 1:40 (Where he lights up his sword).

*Request:* Avatar
*Size: *150x150
*Border:* Solid
*Stock: *[]
*Time: *2:18 - 2:20 (Where has hands on fire).


Thank you. :33


----------



## Smiley (Dec 25, 2010)

Is this shop not active anymore?


----------



## rice (Dec 25, 2010)

don't worry, it's still here  I'm still here.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers.

I never meant that comment to rush you guys, I just thought it would be pretty pointless to post in an inactive shop. Thank your time, Frango! :33


----------



## rice (Dec 25, 2010)

Pipe said:


> Ava: :30-:32 focus on the horse guy
> Sig: 1:53-1:54
> Border: whatever you want
> 
> thanks in advance





Smiley said:


> For anyone.
> 
> *Request:* Avatar
> *Size: *150x150
> ...


its just enigma being lazy


----------



## rice (Dec 26, 2010)

[sp=@Pipe] 

 [/sp]

[sp=@Smiley]  [/sp]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 8, 2011)

REQUEST FOR FRANGO :HURR
link: 
avy : 0:53-0:55
sig : 0:11-0:20
THANKS

EDIT: and also can you add borders please thanks


----------



## rice (Jan 8, 2011)

[sp=@Kirihara]

 [/sp]


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Video Link:
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 5:15- 5:19
Description: Keep the size as big as you can, preferably the size of my current sig (360x240)
Border: Black on the outside, white on the inside. Im sure you get what im saying...


----------



## Enigma (Jan 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
> Time: 5:15- 5:19
> Description: Keep the size as big as you can, preferably the size of my current sig (360x240)
> Border: Black on the outside, white on the inside. Im sure you get what im saying...



I got this.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 8, 2011)

[sp=Eki]The size would've been too big if I made it what you wanted so I did it as big as I could.

[/sp]

Enjoy


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks buddeh.

She so kawaiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
Time: 0:55 - 0:59 (Just the part where they're up in the air)
Description: 
Border: Same border as my current ava.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 9, 2011)

Video link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 0:55-1:02 (basically, from the point where the guy is first seen observing the planet to right where the ME3 logo appears.)
Borders: Standard borders you give every other image, I guess.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=Jotaro Kujo][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2011)

[sp=Overwatch][/sp]


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

hey enigma im going new zealand for two weeks starting on 13th!


----------



## Enigma (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah don't worry. I'll take the requests then.


----------



## Red (Jan 14, 2011)

Requesting a slide show gif made from these pages:


*Spoiler*: __ 














Its a 2koma fight comic with two panels per page, one panel on top and one panel below, so 16 frames all together. I'd like for it to be made into a slide show, something that looks like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Dynamic tweening/panel movement.

Size: As big as allowable for a signature
Border: Let the individual frames/panels be stroked with a black border


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

Request: Set.
Link: 
Avatar: [It was hard to decide, so pwetty pwease make two? ] 2:32 - 2:36 and 2:57 - 3:01, can you crop it differently to get rid of the subtitles?
Signature: 1:21 - 1:28 [Or when it zooms out to the group of kids]
Size -Avatar: 150x150
Size - Signature: 267x150.
Border: Black, white, black

Sorry if it's confusing!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 14, 2011)

just an avy

Link: 

Time: 1:00 to 1:05 

Size: 150x200

Border: thin black

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

Got these.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 14, 2011)

Video Link: 
Type: Set
Time: Ava - 4:05 - 4:09, Sig - 3:58-4:08
Border: Black
Size: 275x150


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

[sp=Red][/sp]

Hope you like it, brah.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 14, 2011)

Signatures please
0:39-:43 -only of Alois please, do not include Claude at all.
0:51-58
Border: black dashed please


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

[sp=Porcelain]



[/sp]


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 14, 2011)

That is awesome! pek

Will use _soon_.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

Grimmjow said:


> just an avy
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



Is the limit like 170 something kb?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 14, 2011)

I can get someone to put it on me don't worry.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

[sp=Grimmjow][/sp]


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry but you cut it short I wanted his face at the end. I'll rep you again tomorow if you do it again.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

Ah, my bad. I'll redo it.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Jan 14, 2011)

[sp=cjones8612]

[/sp]


----------



## Cjones (Jan 14, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=cjones8612]
> 
> [/sp]



Thanks as always Enigma.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

[sp=Dripping Illusions]

[/sp]


----------



## Fear (Jan 16, 2011)

Avatar.
150x150.
Solid.
Link: 
Time: 0:19 - 0:20 

Can I also have a repeated one aswell with the green thing in his hand. Thanks.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 16, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Dripping Illusions]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you :33


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

[sp=Fear]

For the green thing in his hand, like this?

[/sp]


----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Enigma, I'm sorry about the spam, but I don't have any stock. Do you have any Kakashi sets nobody is using?

Again, I'm sorry about the spam.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

Like normal pics of Kakashi? Or gifs?


----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2011)

gifs          .


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

[sp=God Movement]

[/sp]

btw, Lil B > Max B


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2011)

I would like to reserve this spot. :33

I need to re-find my video


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I would like to reserve this spot. :33
> 
> I need to re-find my video



Set me up 

Link: 
Type: Set
Avatar: 150x150 and 150x200. :3
Signature: 280x150.
Time - Signature: 2:51 - 2:58
Time - Avatars: One if 0:30 - 0:34 and one of 1:07 - 1:10 [or when she lets go of the bar]
Border: Black, white, black

Thankyuu in advancuu!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2011)

Set request, bro. <3
Size: Senior
Vid: 
Times: you pick
Quality: high as possible
Border: Nothing more than one pixel, please.

Thanks ahead of time babe


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 16, 2011)

Ava: 1:02-1:06
Sig: 0:39-0:45


----------



## Enigma (Jan 16, 2011)

[sp=Porcelain] 



[/sp]


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a-a-a-a-adowable 

I have to spread


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 17, 2011)

Avatar: 1:46-147

Edit: Made my mind up and decided to scratch mine, disregard me pl0x :>


----------



## krome (Jan 17, 2011)

Set~

Link: 
Avatar: 0: 33 - 0:35
Signature: 1:23 - 1:31


----------



## Enigma (Jan 19, 2011)

[sp=Laymond Ra]













[/sp]

Enjoy


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Laymond Ra]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fdafjalkjfdsjfkjdsjfdsjfjasfksdjfksdjf

fjaksjfkalsdfjasldfjasdjklgkahfkjagjkhafkljld'i;jkldghlskdhalkhgk

THANK YOU pek


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 21, 2011)

Sup Enig <3
Set.


Avatar: 6:32-6:32
150x150
Dotted
They're spinning together in a circle.

Sig: Same timing plus the added 5 seconds of Kairi's laughing


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 22, 2011)

Set please 

Ava: 2:00-2:02 of the guy in the background doing his hip thing.
Sig: 2:37-2:43
Border: black and white border.

Thank you.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

[sp=Millennium Creed]

[/sp]


----------



## cry77 (Jan 22, 2011)

0:00-0:02 please


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

[sp=krome]

[/sp]

enjoy


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Sup Enig <3
> Set.
> 
> 
> ...



I think you messed up the time a bit 

Do you want the skeleton and lady fading in or just Sora and Kairi?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 22, 2011)

lol oh shit I did? it was late  (ho shit 6:32-6:32 )

just Sora and Kairi, thx


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

[sp=Milkshake]

[/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Milkshake]
> 
> [/sp]


Adorable ~ 

Thank You. I always know who to come to for epic gifs


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

Thaaaaanks


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

FLUFFY G said:


> Set please
> 
> Ava: 2:00-2:02 of the guy in the background doing his hip thing.
> Sig: 2:37-2:43
> ...



Oh shit I love this song. This will be fun.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 22, 2011)

[sp=FLUFFY G]



SMASH IT AND BANG[/sp]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2011)

hello enigma


----------



## rice (Jan 24, 2011)

hey enigma  im back  did i get any requests?


----------



## Sora (Jan 25, 2011)

hey dude can you make a set for me

Border: Black and White
Sig 0:02 - 0:06
Avatar 150x150 0:10-0:11


----------



## Naked (Jan 27, 2011)

Member Standing: Senior
Type: Set
Link to Video: 
Duration: Av (2:03 - 2:05)  ; Sig (1:18 - 1:25)
Quality: 720p
Border: None

Thanks!


----------



## rice (Jan 27, 2011)

[sp=@King Ice]

 [/sp]

[sp=@Naked Snacks!]



 [/sp]


----------



## Naked (Jan 27, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@King Ice]
> 
> [/sp]
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

24'd.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 5, 2011)

*Link:* .
*Type:* Set.
*Time:* Avatar: 1:51 to 1:54
Signature: 2:27 to 2:37
*Border:* Dotted for both the avatar and signature.

Thanks in advance ♥


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

frango cant do mine eni can you 

2 giff avys and a sig  



avy one dotted white borders 170x220 and 150x150

1:01 to 1:04 regular pace

its where the blue haired girl looks mysterious while turning around






avy two same as avy one

umm 0: 33 to 0:35 where the red head is smirking manic  

and sig dotted white bordered and 300x220

any of the fighting scenes


----------



## Enigma (Feb 5, 2011)

[sp=Alkonis]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 5, 2011)

[sp=Kagura] 



 [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

yes THANKS


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 6, 2011)

Some gifs please?



*Gif 1*
*Time:* 4:24 - 4:25 (just Freddie and Freddie jr.)
*Size:* 380x200
*Border:* Double lines

*Gif 2*
*Time:* 4[noparse]:33[/noparse] - 4:36

*Gif 3*
*Time:* 4:48 - 4:52

*Gif 4*
*Time:* 4:55 - 5:07


----------



## Hero (Feb 7, 2011)

Avatar: 
Seconds 3:27. I want you to capture the boys clapping.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 8, 2011)

Video: 
Duration: from 1:42-1:52 (from the point where the hooded figure approaches the girl uptil the point where the girl is about to grab the rose)
Type: sig
Border: black and white one

also can you remove the black border thing that's in the video? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 8, 2011)

2:50 - 3:00

Signature

Just a black border. Mucho thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 8, 2011)

Will do these sometime today.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 8, 2011)

[sp=Fr?t]



I made an extra 2nd one a bit smaller just in case you thought the quality was bad. The file size was huge.





The quality for the last two would've looked horrendous if it was 380x200. So I tried to make them as big as possible. [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 8, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Avatar:
> Seconds 3:27. I want you to capture the boys clapping.



Apparently I can't download this because it contains content from EMI.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 8, 2011)

[sp=psycheofthewoods][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 8, 2011)

[sp=Mist Puppet][/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2011)

Enig C:

Request: Gif Avy
Link: 
Border: White & Dotted
Timing: 0:44-48 (Tifa's kicks and her blast)

Request: Gif Sig
Link: 
Border: White & Dotted
Timing: 04:44-04:53 (All of Tifa's attacks)


----------



## Sunako (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello~
Requesting two gif sigs;
#1: 0:45-0:49
#2: 0:51-0:56

Border: Like the one from my current avatar or White&Dotted


----------



## Sora (Feb 11, 2011)

can you do a set for me with the avatar (150x150)
from this vid

0:22-0:25

and the sig from this vid


1:28-1:38

thank you


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## kayonn (Feb 11, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: sig
Time: 14:30: -14:40
Description: Aizen performing a fully powered Hadou 90
Border: White


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

Got these. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2011)

A couple of sig gifs to request, if thats alright? 

*Sig 1: *

Link: 
Times: 0:00 - 0:08 (Just before the brown haired boy appears) 
Border: B&W
Size: 

*Sig 2:* 

Link:
Times: 0:00 - 0:07 (Before the Split screen of people appear)
Border & Size: Same as above.

Thanks, Will double rep~


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

[sp=Milkshake]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

[sp=Sunako]

[/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Milkshake]
> 
> [/sp]



omg   Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

[sp=Ice.]

[/sp]


----------



## Sunako (Feb 12, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Sunako]
> 
> [/sp]



HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNGGG PERFECT. 

I'll rep you twice.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 12, 2011)

Avatar: 0:07 - 0:12
Signature: 1:18 - 1:21
Border: Black lined

Please make sure it's Junior size so that I can use it. Thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

If it's junior sized, then you can only have 1 second as an avatar.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 12, 2011)

Enigma said:


> If it's junior sized, then you can only have 1 second as an avatar.



So then I am unable to use Gifs, then? If so, could you do just the signature?


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

No, you're able to but jr. members are given such low size limits on avatars that only 1 second avatars can be made for them. 

Sure I can do that.


----------



## Enigma (Feb 12, 2011)

kayonn said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: sig
> Time: 14:30: -14:40
> Description: Aizen performing a fully powered Hadou 90
> Border: White



The time doesn't correspond with the description.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 13, 2011)

Then could you do 0:10 or 0:11 for the avatar? Whichever one captures the face of the Gundam better. Times for the signature stay the same.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2011)

Requesting a sig:

Link:

Sig Time: 2:17-2:23

Border: Standard black and white

Size: Your default size


Thanks in advance


----------



## Enigma (Feb 13, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 13, 2011)

[sp=Shichibukai]

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 14, 2011)

Sankyuu pek


----------



## kayonn (Feb 14, 2011)

Enigma said:


> The time doesn't correspond with the description.





time : 15:49 - 15:59 , sorry i must have typed it wrong.
Description : aizen unleashing a hadou 90


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 14, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Shichibukai]
> 
> [/sp]



Perfect!

Thanks Enigma, you beast, bro.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 15, 2011)

Requesting a avy:

Link:

Sig Time: 0:28 - 0:31

Border: Standard black and 

Size: 150 x 150


----------



## Yush (Feb 18, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 00:00 - 00:08 (The fade out)
Description: Just the intro of the video. Is it possible if you could make it so that it fades in from black?
Border: White 2px then Black 1px outwards, kinda like your set right now Enigma
Size: As long as it's 150px height

Oh and for a set, does it have to be from the same video?


----------



## Enigma (Feb 21, 2011)

[sp=Murakazu][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 21, 2011)

[sp=kayonn][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 21, 2011)

[sp=~Strike Man~][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 21, 2011)

Yush said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
> Time: 00:00 - 00:08 (The fade out)
> Description: Just the intro of the video. Is it possible if you could make it so that it fades in from black?
> ...



[sp][/sp]

And no it doesn't have to be the same vid. :33


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2011)

lol i really can't make up my mind so finally,

- Stock


- Senior signature only

-Size/Example


-Timing: 
*(08:20-08:24)* (she nods, he walks over, they meet)
[now this might get a bit complicated, so tell me if there's any problems]
*(08:36-08:40)* (she smiles, puts star in his hand)
Is it possible to merge these two scenes together into one .gif? If not, can I have the scenes separately?

Thanks C:


----------



## Yush (Feb 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> And no it doesn't have to be the same vid. :33



This is for another forum, and size doesn't matter there.
*Video link:* 
*Avy, set, or sig:* Avy
*Time:* A mix of 00:36-00:38, 00:43-00:44, 00:47-00:48, 00:54-00:55, 1:06-1:11.
*Description:* 1st is of IU noticing herself being watched on the phone, second is IU getting told to keep quiet, 3rd is IU using a cute, high-pitched voice, 4th is IU teasing the dude with her tongue, 5th is IU singing and sticking her tongue out.
*Border:* Rectangle with round corners
*Size:* Focus on IU (girl), 150x150

Challenge?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Murakazu][/sp]



Glad you were able to get to it. Looks awesome.:33


----------



## Enigma (Feb 22, 2011)

[sp=Milkshake][/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Milkshake][/sp]



ksdksdksmdkmskdmsdmksmdkmskdmskd



EPICCCCCC

but can you make it into the type of border I wanted


----------



## Enigma (Feb 22, 2011)

oops i didn't know you wanted that border 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Fr?t (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, sexy. :33 GIFs, please? I'll rep twice. But tell me if they're too much, I'll take them elsewhere.

*GIF 1*


*Size:* 330x170
*Time:* 3:35 - 3:36 (the guy with the drums)
*Border:* Double lines

__________________________________




*GIF 2*
*Size:* 330x170
*Time:* 1:04 - 1:07 (close up of the two guys)
*Border:* Double lines

*GIF 3*
*Time:* 1:17 - 1:23 (The two guys again)

*GIF 4*
*Time:* 3:10 - 3:17 (driving part)

*GIF 5*
*Time:* 3:19 - 3:22

____________________________________________



*GIF 6*
*Time:* 2:00 - 2:05

Thank you :33


----------



## Yush (Feb 23, 2011)

_I requested a new one if you hadn't noticed _


----------



## rice (Feb 23, 2011)

Tell me if you need help Enigma  I'm sorta used to new school now  I can't do much though


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 23, 2011)

Size 125x125

avatar

link: 

Time: 0:36: to 0:43


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2011)

dont kill me frango

Type: Ava
Link: 
Times: 2:32 - 2:35 (Where the red guy appears and then the pirate flag covers, include the flag)
Border: Black & White


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
Time: Sig, 2:45 to 2:55, avatar, 2:55 to 2:59
Description: 150x150 avatar, sig size the same as the examples in OP
Border: the same kind of border in my current donnie darko set


----------



## Enigma (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll take the rest. :33



Yush said:


> This is for another forum, and size doesn't matter there.
> *Video link:*
> *Avy, set, or sig:* Avy
> *Time:* A mix of 00:36-00:38, 00:43-00:44, 00:47-00:48, 00:54-00:55, 1:06-1:11.
> ...



Frango, can you do this one? I'm not very good with rounded borders.



BlueSasuke said:


> Size 125x125
> 
> avatar
> 
> ...



Jr members are only able to have 1 second avas.


----------



## rice (Feb 24, 2011)

[sp=@Yush] this is 1.2 mb 



[/sp]


----------



## Yush (Feb 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> [sp=@Yush] this is 1.2 mb
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



_I did say I'd be using it on another forum...so...THANKIEZ

EDIT: ooh...it kinda looks bad on a forum with a black background. Any way to make the border more cleanly cut?_


----------



## rice (Feb 24, 2011)

apologies  
[sp]
[/sp]

but this will be the best i can do


----------



## Yush (Feb 24, 2011)

Frango said:


> apologies
> [sp]
> [/sp]
> 
> but this will be the best i can do



_Um..it's still kinda...-
I think it just shoudn't have a border then  Gommenasai..._


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 24, 2011)

Um. I'm hoping my request wasn't too much?  It's open for anyone to do, but if it's too much...


----------



## Enigma (Feb 24, 2011)

lol I just finished :33

[sp=Früt]









[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 24, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey][/sp]



Stunna said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Set
> Time: Sig, 2:45 to 2:55, avatar, 2:55 to 2:59
> Description: 150x150 avatar, sig size the same as the examples in OP
> Border: the same kind of border in my current donnie darko set



I see you got your request done in another shop.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Enigma :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm back Enigma 

Type: Ava
Video Link: 
Time: 0:07 - 0:08 (like repeatedly punching the two white monsters)
Border: B&W 

Type: Sig
Video Link: same as above
Time: 0:36 - 0:45
Border: B&W

Thanks Bro .


----------



## Fr?t (Feb 26, 2011)

Gifs?  Not that many, promise.


*Size:* 330x165
*Border*: Double line

*Gif 1
Time:* 0:05 - 0:06 (their faces)

*Gif 2
Time:* 0:17 - 0:18 (that guy in the leotard)

*Gif 3
Time:* 0:26 - 0:28 (the blonde guy)


----------



## Enigma (Feb 27, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Feb 27, 2011)

[sp=Früt]



[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks 'Nigma


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 1, 2011)

Now that I've paid off my rep...



*Size* 330x165/ is it possible to crop it to just the screen part?
*Border* double line
*Time*: Um... It's only 8 seconds long. So could I just et it split in half between the two sections? First gif 0:00 - 0:03, second gif 0:04 - 0:08 (cut that last part there out with the dark haired guy)

Was I clear enough?


----------



## kyochi (Mar 2, 2011)

Enigma, hi.  So I saw in the OP that you didn't specify just how many items we could ask for, so I'll ask for about 6. :33 
yes, do tell me if that's too much  


*Video Link:* 
*Avy, Sig, or Set:* avatars  
*Time(s):* 
0:08-0:11 | 0:14-0:17 | 2:24 - 2:26 | 2:41 - 2:43 | 2:45 - 2:47 | 2:50 - 2:52 
*Description:* nuuuthin' just make 'em look awesum ! 
*Border:* Like  one, but if it's not possible, then just dotted ones  

Please and thanks, bro.  

Oh, and yeah, I'll rep you more than once.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone can request as many gifs as they'd like. :33


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

[sp=Früt]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 3, 2011)

[sp=Kyochi] 

 [/sp]


----------



## kyochi (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks a ton !  I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

[sp=Kagura] 







 [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

[sp=Kagura cont.] [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

lol i wanted a sig for the her fighting sigs xD

and when she catches the blue haired girl


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

Why didn't you say you wanted sigs then? I used the sizes you gave me :/


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

i said SET

i thought you would figure the size ...

fine for sig 300x220


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

Oops I missed the set part. I was only looking at the size you gave me. Hold on, I'll redo them.

So you want the first three and the last one as sigs?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

yes                 .

im sorry


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

Don't worry. I was the one that misunderstood. :33


----------



## Enigma (Mar 4, 2011)

[sp=Kagura] 

 [/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 5, 2011)

*Size:* 310x160
*Border:* double lines

*Time:* 

1:26 - 1:31 (can you crop the black screen part out?)

1:35 - 1:39 (just the guy playing guitar)

1:41 - 1:43 (the guy on drums)

1:51 - 1:54 (the dancing part)

1:54 - 1:57 (the shirt ripping)

1:58 - 1:59 (the close-up of his face)

2:05 - 2:09

2:10 - 2:17

2:18 - 2:25

2:25 - 2:26 (drummer guy)


If that's too much, let me know... They're all relatively short.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 6, 2011)

[sp=Früt]

















[/sp]


----------



## Sora (Mar 11, 2011)

source: 

150x 150 avatar: 1:10-1:14
signature: 0:53-1:02


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 11, 2011)

Type: Ava
Link: 
Size: 150x200
Time: 0:38 - 0:43 if possible.
Border: Black & White

thanks ~


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like a cracktastic gif set please!

Avatar
Link:
Size: Senior Avy
Duration: Roughly 1:03~1:05 (Just the part where it zooms into his face then zooms out, cut before it shows the enemies)
Border:Any

Signature
Link: 
Size: As big as possible within limits and before losing quality
Duration: 0:47 to 0:56 (Flying from earth until 2nd attack)
Border: Same as avatar

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Ignore avatar request


----------



## Red (Mar 12, 2011)

*Gif sig request for whoever.*
*Request:* Tween the two stocks together to make it seem that the skirt is fading away 
*Dimensions:* Highes possible for seniors.
*Stock:*


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2011)

[sp=Ice.]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2011)

[sp=Razor Ramon HG][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2011)

[sp=Red][/sp]


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 14, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Razor Ramon HG][/sp]



Thanks! Quality didn't quite turn out how I expected but I don't blame you for this, still repped...good job!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 14, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Thanks! Quality didn't quite turn out how I expected but I don't blame you for this, still repped...good job!



Yeah, let me explain. Gifs have a shitty rule that only allows one to have a total of 256 colors. When you use a colorful video like the one you gave me, there are more colors than it can take so it deletes those extra colors. That causes it to have either low quality or make it grainy.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 14, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Yeah, let me explain. Gifs have a shitty rule that only allows one to have a total of 256 colors. When you use a colorful video like the one you gave me, there are more colors than it can take so it deletes those extra colors. That causes it to have either low quality or make it grainy.



ah well don't worry about it, it wasn't in your control


----------



## Rache (Mar 15, 2011)

Eniggy avys req;
Link : 
Avy#1: 1:14 - 1:18
Avy#2: 2:14 - 2:18
Size: Senior 
Border: Any

Thanks


----------



## Sora (Mar 15, 2011)

can you make another set?

source: 
avatar: 1:30-1: 33
sig: 2:03 - 2:12


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 15, 2011)

How much avatars are we allowed to request ?


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo Enigma, can you please just make avatars outta these already made gifs? 

type: Avatar(s)
Size: senior
Description: crop out the letters pwease or get rid of them somehow?
Border: none

type: sig
size: your usual

Description: if you can please just crop out the letters on top as well
Border: none


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2011)

[sp=supercell] [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll do Starr's real quick since it's super easy

[sp=Starr] 

[/sp]


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2011)

Enigma said:


> I'll do Starr's real quick since it's super easy
> 
> [sp=Starr]
> 
> [/sp]



sweet thank you pek


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> How much avatars are we allowed to request ?



Umm .


----------



## Enigma (Mar 16, 2011)

Oops I missed your question sorry. 

You can request as many avatars as you'd like :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to turn my sig off, I'll edit in a minute.

And thank you. :33 I'll post another reply when I find my video again <3


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate to double post, but this is going to be long msg.

Link: 
Member Standing: Senior.
Type of request: Avatars and two signatures.
Time(s): 
0:00 - 0:04 [Right when it goes to them dancing, I want it to stop there.]
0:20 - 0:24 or 0:25 [When they do the wavy thing ;~;]
1:43 - 1:47
2:38 - 2:42

And two sigs, please:
0:43 - 0:49 
1:14 - 1:19 or 1:20 wherever they stop dancing. 

Sorry if it's a long request.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 16, 2011)

[sp=Ice.]

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 16, 2011)

Few Ava's please~

Size: 150x200
Link: 
Times: 0:24 - 0:28 | 0:20 - 0:24 

Link: 
Time: 0:03 - 0:06 (Where the dots kinda go over the screen)
Border: Black & White (for all)

Thanks :33


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 16, 2011)

Ennnn, I forgot to say Black & White border


----------



## Hero (Mar 16, 2011)

*Avatar:

Seconds 2:19-2:23. I want you capturing the moment Ke$ha turns around and the point where she shoots the gun.

Seconds 3:27-3:30

Seconds 3:38-3:42 I want you to capture the multiple unicorns falling.

Borders: Dashed

Signature:

Seconds 4:06-4:11. I want you to stop at the end of the unicorn scene. Make sure you don't get the man.

Border: Dashed.*


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=Porcelain] 


 [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

Sadly, *Frango* said he's resigning from the shop.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey] 

Sorry about the quality of these two. The video quality wasn't that great. 

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats fine, thanks 'Nigma :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello :33 

Could i have a gif created from a video i made  
5-8 secs please  I would like the gif sig size  

Video -> 


and a avi of 150 x 150 if possible 16-18 secs


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 17, 2011)

Why is Frango resigning? oh man he makes requests fast too


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you, ennnn  They're beautiful .


----------



## Hero (Mar 17, 2011)

*Avatar:

Seconds 2:19-2:23. I want you capturing the moment Ke$ha turns around and the point where she shoots the gun.

Seconds 3:27-3:30

Seconds 3:38-3:42 I want you to capture the multiple unicorns falling.

Borders: Dashed

Signature:

Seconds 4:06-4:11. I want you to stop at the end of the unicorn scene. Make sure you don't get the man.

Border: Dashed.


I always forget to turn off my sig lol *


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=Fireworks]You got the first time wrong but I figured out what you wanted. 



[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Why is Frango resigning? oh man he makes requests fast too



He said he was really busy.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=i-luv-itachi]

[/sp]


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 17, 2011)

just an avatar, senior sized

1:29-1:31
none of the text included if possible
thanks!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Mar 17, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=i-luv-itachi]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you dear  I love it


----------



## Enigma (Mar 17, 2011)

[sp=m o l o k o][/sp]


----------



## Yoona (Mar 18, 2011)

Avatar:
Seconds - 49 - 50 ( where she bends alone )

Seconds - 2:34 - 2:36 ( where she breaks the mirror )

Seconds - 3:18 - 3:21


Keep the same speed and a black border please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Mar 25, 2011)

1:03-1:09 Of the Tatsunoko VS Capcom - Cross Generation of Heroes (Intro Opening) |HD|. 720p version

Sig with border.

Rep will be given of course. 

Link:


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like a sig, jr sized.

 (This link is not youtube if it makes any difference)

This has no times, but I want it up to the words "I'm a born loser...what the...?" before the shadow appears.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=Halca]  [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=Ice.][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=kidhero1000][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 26, 2011)

[sp=Brotha Yasuji][/sp]


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 26, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Brotha Yasuji][/sp]



Thank you.


----------



## Fr?t (Mar 27, 2011)

*Time:* 4:12 - 4:15
*Size:*  380x200
*Border:* Double line

That's about it.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 27, 2011)

[sp=Früt][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Mar 27, 2011)

[sp=Ice.][/sp]


----------



## Mastic (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a request bro.



Avy: 0:28-0:30 (the Tyga closeup)

Sig: 0:41-0:45 (from the closeup of girl til the end of her dancing)


Standard size, continuous loop. Much appreciated 

+reps ofcourse.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 27, 2011)

[sp=Mastic]Since you're a jr member, I tried my best to squeeze two seconds into your ava so the quality may be a bit grainy.



[/sp]


----------



## Mastic (Mar 27, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Mastic]Since you're a jr member, I tried my best to squeeze two seconds into your ava so the quality may be a bit grainy.
> 
> 
> 
> [/sp]



No prob. Thanks +reps.


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2011)

Video Link: 
 Set: 
Time: Ava:8:22-8:25
Sig: 8:29-8:30
Description: School Days Ending  Konotoha finally snaps
Border: dotted

 Please and thank you


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 1, 2011)

Video Link: 
Time: 
Sig: 6:38-6:44
Description: Zoom in to get rid of the added picture border. just Yugit transforming please 
Border: Any

Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Apr 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Video Link:
> Set:
> Time: Ava:8:22-8:25
> Sig: 8:29-8:30
> ...



:33

Are you sure you got the time for the sig right? Nothing happens between that time.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 1, 2011)

[sp=Keiichi Song]

I'll finish the sig once you specify if you got the time right. :33[/sp]


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

Enigma said:


> :33
> 
> Are you sure you got the time for the sig right? Nothing happens between that time.



Yeah I am sure, I am watching it now  Konotoha places the blade at Sekai neck and slash back..Sekai wonders what is going on as her scaft tears and her neck is sliced and blood spits out...

But I'll still rep!! :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Yeah I am sure, I am watching it now  Konotoha places the blade at Sekai neck and slash back..Sekai wonders what is going on as her scaft tears and her neck is sliced and blood spits out...
> 
> But I'll still rep!! :33



Oh the time for the sig is only one second and it's just before Sekai's scarf tears.


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

Ahhh~~

Then 8:29-8:39 please  Sorry sorry


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2011)

Haha it's fine. Will work on it now.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2011)

Video Link:  
Avi: 0:58- 1:01
Sig: 1:10-1:14
Description: Could you can take those borders out of the vid if possible?
Border: Rounded

Thank in advance.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 2, 2011)

[sp=Keiichi Song][/sp]


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2011)

You are wonderful :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 6, 2011)

[sp=Chronos]I'm so sorry but I don't know how to do rounded borders. I tried looking for tutorials but no luck. 

I hope you'll accept this 720p high quality version instead with no border.



[/sp]


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Chronos]I'm so sorry but I don't know how to do rounded borders. I tried looking for tutorials but no luck.
> 
> I hope you'll accept this 720p high quality version instead with no border.
> 
> ...



Extremely awesome.  

Rep+


----------



## Orxon (Apr 8, 2011)

Could you possibly just edit a  for me? I need it cropped to 150x150 for my avatar.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 8, 2011)

Avy: 4.46-4.48 
Sig: 8.23-8.27



Thankies :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 9, 2011)

[sp=Orxon][/sp]


----------



## Raktus (Apr 9, 2011)

Odd request but.... would it be possible to add the text 'Simon Kaine' to this gif at signature size:



and if at all possible, add this image to it as well:



Lemme know if thats a complete no go...


----------



## Chloe (Apr 9, 2011)

Avy
Time: 3.56 - 3.57 
Sig
Time: 1.22 - 1.24
Description: Avvy is self explanatory, with the siggy can you get it to start when the camera angle changes.
Border: Dotted on both please :33


----------



## G (Apr 11, 2011)

video: 

*Avatar:*
2:57 - 3:01

Could you make a 125x125 one and a 150x150 one..?

*Signature:*
2:36 - 2:43

*Border:*
Black lines

720p quality.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 11, 2011)

Requesting 2 sigs  & an avy please.

Link : 

Signatures:
Duration : 1 - 2:37 - 2:44       
 2 - 3:28 - 3:33

Avy : 3:11 - 3:14

Can you make the sigs 200 x 113 ?
No Borders

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2011)

Avatar: 0:40-0:44 | 150x150

Signature: 0:40-0:50 | Biggest you make them with best quality.

Thanks.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2011)

[sp=i-luv-itachi]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2011)

[sp=Raktus]First time trying. Let me know if you'd like any changes. :33

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 14, 2011)

[sp=SloClo]



Nice scene choice for the sig [/sp]


----------



## Emo_Princess (Apr 15, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=i-luv-itachi]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank you i love it


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2011)

[sp=Boshi]Hmm that time was too long for a jr member ava. Or did you want to use it on another forum? Anyway here's the 150x150 one



[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2011)

[sp=Halca]

 [/sp]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

Um, can mine have a basic border if it's not too late?


----------



## Enigma (Apr 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Um, can mine have a basic border if it's not too late?



Sure. I was going to put one on anyways. :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 16, 2011)

[sp=Stunna]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 16, 2011)

[sp=Flame Emperor][/sp]


----------



## G (Apr 16, 2011)

125x125 avatar
video link: 
length: 2:59 - 3:01
If you can, zoom in to Skrillex


----------



## Butcher (Apr 16, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
Time: 1:40- 1:42
Size: 150*150
Border: Black


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

Avatar please

Video: 
Times: 0:32 - 0: 33 (where he appears in the nurse outfit, could you just loops it going through the outfits and possibly slow it down?) 0:58 - 1:00 (Like loop him going up & down)
Size: 150x200
Border: like this; 

Thanks~


----------



## G (Apr 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Avatar please
> 
> Times: 0:32 - 0: 33 (where he appears in the nurse outfit, could you just loops it going through the outfits and possibly slow it down?) 0:58 - 1:00 (Like loop him going up & down)
> Size: 150x200
> ...



I like the the fact that you forgot the video link


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh shit, I knew I was forgetting something .


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 17, 2011)

Link: 
Avy 
Time: 00:26-00:28
Size: Senior
Description: None

Sig
Time: 1:55-2:03
Size: Senior
Description None

Border for both: Any

Thank you


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2011)

[sp=Boshi][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2011)

[sp=Butcher][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey] [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2011)

[sp=Senbonzakura] [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't forget to rep and cred guys


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Niggy


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 19, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Senbonzakura] [/sp]



they look awesome like always. thank you Enigma


----------



## Sora (Apr 19, 2011)

source:

avatar: 0:29-0:32
sig: 1:09-1:17


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2011)

[sp=Ice.]



Getting in the 4/20 spirit? [/sp]


----------



## Naked (Apr 21, 2011)

Video: 
Avatar: 1:59 - 2:01
Description: Just the part with Gyuri.
Can you do multiple borders and one without a border?

Thanks.


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2011)

Are youtube links the only ones allowed?


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2011)

Wh-What gave you that idea...? *hysterical laughter*

...

*runs to look for links*


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha, no worries. I can download the 720p myself. Just tell me what you'd like and times. :33


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2011)

Alrighty then. Here's a link you can use for reference.



Avy: 21:25-21:28
Was wondering if you could make it fade a bit at the end before it loops. Also without the subtitles of course lol.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 22, 2011)

[sp=Homura][/sp]


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2011)

150X200 AND 170X220

GIFF



basically every part except the coloring part

effects : not too much

dotted white borders


----------



## kyochi (Apr 23, 2011)

Time(s):  
1:30 - 1:34 
4:22 - 4:25 
4:40 - 4:42 
5:15 - 5:19 

Please and thank you, bro. 

EDIT: Forgot the border  make 'em like  one please


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 23, 2011)

Just a sig please~

Link: 
Size: Normal size for a sig
Times: 3:48 - 3:53
Border: B&W
Note: Include the Subtitle on the bottom too

Thanks :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2011)

Naked Snacks! said:


> Video:
> Avatar: 1:59 - 2:01
> Description: Just the part with Gyuri.
> Can you do multiple borders and one without a border?
> ...



Woah I'm sorry. Completely forgot your request 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (Apr 24, 2011)

[sp=Kagura] [/sp]


----------



## Naked (Apr 24, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Woah I'm sorry. Completely forgot your request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Enigma.


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 24, 2011)

source: 


sig: 0:20-0:30


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Kagura] [/sp]



i love it :33


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2011)

[sp=Kyochi] 

 [/sp]


----------



## kyochi (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, they're fabulous.  Thank you Enigma.  


EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed.  

I'LL REP YOU WHEN I CAN, I SWEAR IT.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2011)

YOU BETTER, MAN. I SWEAR TO GOD YOU BETTER.

[sp=Kelsey][/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2011)

I LOVE YOU NIGGY <3


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2011)

First time in your shop.  

Request: Signature 

Source: 

Time: 0:28-0:38


----------



## Cjones (Apr 27, 2011)

Enigma, just wondering if you could fixed the quality of this



Or will I just have to get a whole new gif made?


----------



## ILikefruitloops (Apr 29, 2011)

Request Signature

source: 


duration: 0:21-0:31


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2011)

[sp=Bow2YourQueenThatsMe][/sp]


----------



## Bow2YourQueenThatsMe (Apr 29, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Bow2YourQueenThatsMe][/sp]



Thanks Enigma.


----------



## Hamaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Request:
Video Link: 
Time frame: ex. 2:22 - 2:27
Type: Avatar
Border: Black

Video Link: 

Time: 2:34 - 2:44
Type: Sig
Boarder: Black

Thanks a lot


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Enigma, just wondering if you could fixed the quality of this
> 
> 
> 
> Or will I just have to get a whole new gif made?



Yeah, a new gif will have to be made.


----------



## Sora (Apr 30, 2011)

yo dude requesting another set


avatar: 2:46-2:48
sig: 2:52-3:01


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, guys. My laptop was taken yesterday morning for some reason but I got it back now. :33

[sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2011)

[sp=ILikefruitloops][/sp]


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 1, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avatar
Time: 0:40 - 0:43
Border: Black and White

Make one 150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Ace (May 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Sorry for the delay, guys. My laptop was taken yesterday morning for some reason but I got it back now. :33
> 
> [sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]



Thank you.


----------



## ILikefruitloops (May 1, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=ILikefruitloops][/sp]



Looks good. Thanks. :33


----------



## G (May 2, 2011)

requesting a set;
link: 

*AVATAR*
1:02 - 1:04

*SIGNATURE*
0:46 - 0:51


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2011)

[sp=Hamaru]

For some reason, I couldn't download the video for the sig. It gave me some coding error and I tried multiple sites. I'm very sorry. 

I think someone in the other shops will have better luck.[/sp]


----------



## Rose (May 3, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig
Time: 9:26 - 9:27 and then 9:30 - 9: 33 
Description: It should only have Sasuke and Sakura close ups. No Tazuna in between.
Border: Dotted

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy senior
Time: 6:36 - 6:39
Description: When she stroking his face. Can you loop it in a way that makes it look like she is constantly stroking his face.
Border: Dotted


Also if you could take out those ugly borders in the video. Please and thank you. Will rep you twice whenever I get a chance.

EDIT: STUPID youtube took the video's off. I replaced them with another link.


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2011)

[sp=Sora aka Ice.]



[/sp]


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 4, 2011)

signature

5 sec-9 sec


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2011)

[sp=Mist Puppet] [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2011)

[sp=Boshi] 

[/sp]


----------



## Hamaru (May 5, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Hamaru]
> 
> For some reason, I couldn't download the video for the sig. It gave me some coding error and I tried multiple sites. I'm very sorry.
> 
> I think someone in the other shops will have better luck.[/sp]



F*#k it....


----------



## Ace (May 5, 2011)

source:

Signature: 0:43-0:44

The part where she did that dance. Giddy up.


----------



## Hero (May 7, 2011)

Avatar: 
Seconds - 1:15-1:19 I want you to end it before the girl jumps. But I want you to capture the surprised look on her face before she moves.
Borders: Not sure. Can you make one with a border and one without
Size: Senior

Signature: 
Seconds: 1:22-1:30 and 1:34-1:37. I want you to get when the one girl pops up in her line all the way until the girls on the floor make their first turn. The second sig should show the girls in the line and then walking out like the divas they are. I want you to get the entire scene of them walking out and nothing more.
Borders. I want a borders on both.


----------



## Enigma (May 10, 2011)

[sp=Rose]

 [/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 10, 2011)

[sp=Nova][/sp]


----------



## Rose (May 10, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Rose]
> 
> [/sp]



Thank You <3


----------



## Sora (May 15, 2011)

can you resize this to make it an avatar

and this as a sig?

make sure it's under or at 1mb I don't wanna get sealed again 
make sure the borders are like this


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2011)

Niggy!

Ava please~
Video:  PART 1
Times: 10: 33 - 10:36 (where he swoops hair back)
Size: 150x200
Border: B&W

Sig:
Video: Same
Times: 7:17 - 7:25 PART 2
Size: Whatever looks best
Border: B&W~


----------



## Gogeta (May 15, 2011)

Set

Junior size

Border : Black and white, 1 pix each



End of 2:11 - 2:13 (when he has his O.O to when he has his fuuu face), For avatar. For sig,

2:26 - 2:28.5 (until the scene changes) for the sig. Try to make it (size wise) as big as possible.


----------



## Rima (May 15, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: None

*Edit: I hope you haven't already started on my request. I'd like to cancel it. If you did then nevermind. *


----------



## Noda. B (May 15, 2011)

Senior Sig


0:52-0:54, that whole gorgeous pan up shot of Sunggyu touching his lips 
Border: black and white
Please and thank you


----------



## kyochi (May 18, 2011)

Enigma, I wanna request for a gazillion gif avatars but you're all booked, 
hurry it up bro. trollololol


----------



## Enigma (May 18, 2011)

My bad, guys. Coming close to finals week so I haven't been able to get many requests done lately.

But I'll do all these requests tomorrow.


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]


----------



## Ace (May 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=StonedTheGoodWay][/sp]



Thanks will rep soon. I'm 24'd.


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Fireworks] 



[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Sora]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Kelsey]

[/sp]


----------



## Kelsey (May 22, 2011)

thanks Niggu ~


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Gogeta]

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Noda. B][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Seiko][/sp]


----------



## Noda. B (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, but could you make it bigger and slightly slower too? 

Sorry for making you do it again


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

Oh snap, you wanted it as a sig. My bad 

I'll do it again


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Sig (GIF)
Time: 0:00-0:02 to start. Then skip to 0:06-0:08 
Description: So basically I want Gon to say I want to feel it quickly then Killua with the face he makes.
Border: None.


----------



## Enigma (May 22, 2011)

[sp=Noda. B][/sp]


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Gogeta]
> 
> [/sp]



 

Perfect


----------



## Michael (May 24, 2011)

Did I do it wrong or are you just ignoring it?


----------



## Enigma (May 24, 2011)

No, that's not it. Finals week is rolling up and I can't do it as quickly as normal.

I'll see if I can get your request done today after my studies later on.

But a soon as summer kicks in, lightning fast.


----------



## Michael (May 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Motochika (May 26, 2011)

Hello I'd like to request a gif. avatar and a signature.

Link here 


Avy: Starts at 7:13-7:16(125x125 under 100kib) Mostly I just want the hand seals and the knives spinning. If it is possible can I get one avy of the hand seals and the other of the knives spinning?

Sig: Starts at 7:19-7:22 300x170

Yup that'd be all. Thanks in advance and rep your way when complete.


----------



## Enigma (May 30, 2011)

[sp=Michael][/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 30, 2011)

[sp=Motochika] 

[/sp]


----------



## Enigma (May 30, 2011)

Oh,  is joining this shop as a worker.

Treat him gently.


----------



## Anarch (May 30, 2011)

Enigma said:


> Oh,  is joining this shop as a worker.
> 
> Treat him gently.



Thanks Enigma


----------



## Motochika (May 30, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Motochika]
> 
> [/sp]



Oh the first avy and the sig are perfect however I meant Asuma with the spinning knives. Sorry I really should've been clear. Could you redo the second avy? Will rep and cred after edit.


----------



## Anarch (May 31, 2011)

Motochika said:


> Oh the first avy and the sig are perfect however I meant Asuma with the spinning knives. Sorry I really should've been clear. Could you redo the second avy? Will rep and cred after edit.





This ?


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Any chance of getting a random Doctor Who set? Preferably from season 6 please. 

I trust your judgement to find a good one.


----------



## Motochika (May 31, 2011)

Anarch said:


> This ?



Yes this is perfect will rep now to both you guys. Thank you!


----------



## Anarch (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Any chance of getting a random Doctor Who set? Preferably from season 6 please.
> 
> I trust your judgement to find a good one.




*Spoiler*: __ 







This is from the season 5 pilot.My s06 episodes aren't on my laptop , sorry.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Love it 

EDIT: Will rep now and use later


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
Time: The first 3-4 seconds before the scene changes
Description: I would like this senior sized
Border: Would you mind making the edges curved (if possible) and dotted line borders.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
> Time: The first 3-4 seconds before the scene changes
> Description: I would like this senior sized
> Border: Would you mind making the edges curved (if possible) and dotted line borders.



will do asap.

you mean before the gameplay starts right ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Anarch said:


> will do asap.
> 
> you mean before the gameplay starts right ?



Yep    .


----------



## Anarch (Jun 1, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: Avy
> Time: The first 3-4 seconds before the scene changes
> Description: I would like this senior sized
> Border: Would you mind making the edges curved (if possible) and dotted line borders.




*Spoiler*: __ 







rep n cred


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks man, but I didn't need the signature =S


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 1, 2011)

Video Link: 
Avy, Sig, or Set: set
Time: 2:07-2:08 for avy. 2:16-2:20 for sig
Description:senior for avy and as big as possible but still high quality for sig. thanks!
Border: black


----------



## Anarch (Jun 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Video Link:
> Avy, Sig, or Set: set
> Time: 2:07-2:08 for avy. 2:16-2:20 for sig
> Description:senior for avy and as big as possible but still high quality for sig. thanks!
> Border: black




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2011)

Avatar : 125x125
Stock : 
Timeline : 1:26 (1:26.5 actually) to 1:27 when he draws out his blades, but only when he does, not when he goes forward. Make also a second version, which would be 2 times slower than the original. Hope i was not too confusing

Sig : 
You will notice at 2:11 that he will start attacking, that is the start. The end is, well, at 2:18 (you'll see what i mean)


For both the ava and sig small 1 pixel black and white border. Try to maintain the quality for the sig, while trying to make it as big as possible. It can slightly go above 1 mb, so yeah.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 2, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> For both the ava and sig small 1 pixel black and white border.



a 1px border can't be both black and white.

b/w borders usually have 3 strokes, at 3,2 and 1 px width.


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 2, 2011)

Anarch said:


> a 1px border can't be both black and white.
> 
> b/w borders usually have 3 strokes, at 3,2 and 1 px width.



I meant a white border with black dots

lol.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Gogeta_ 








video was quite LQ , best i could do.

rep,cred and come again


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gogeta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sig is exactly what i asked for, however, could you make the ava just like a liiil' longer? The start is perfect, however, could you re-make it until about here: 

Thank you and sorry for the problems


----------



## Anarch (Jun 3, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> The sig is exactly what i asked for, however, could you make the ava just like a liiil' longer? The start is perfect, however, could you re-make it until about here:
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the problems




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Perfect!

*kiddy land*


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 3, 2011)

can you make a gif. for me please??  i would like this video from the start to the end, its only 28 seconds  thanks in advance!!!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmZ8XmPZdEA&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anarch (Jun 3, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> can you make a gif. for me please??  i would like this video from the start to the end, its only 28 seconds  thanks in advance!!!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Is it for a sig ? Then i'm afraid that's not possible its too long.

If not, what size ( dimensions as well as mb ) is okay ?

cancelled                .


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 3, 2011)

Set request 

Make the sig from 10 to 19 secs and the avy from 13 sec to 16 secs, thanks!


----------



## Ace (Jun 4, 2011)

Requesting 

*Avatar 125x125*
Time:3:30-3:31

*Signature*
Time: 2:28-2:34


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Newbologist_ 











*Spoiler*: _Stoned_


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

senior set

avatar 1:43 - 1:46
avatar 2:15 - 2:20
signature 0:40 - 0:48


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> senior set
> 
> avatar 1:43 - 1:46
> avatar 2:15 - 2:20
> signature 0:40 - 0:48





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stoned_ 






[/QUOTE]

Awesome. :WOW Will Rep soon. I'm 24 houred.


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh my god..
Great work.
Will wear soon.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Link: 
Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig - 267x150
Time: Ava - 7:54 - 7:57, Sig - 8:00 - 8:04/9:04-9:07


----------



## Anarch (Jun 7, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Link:
> Size: Ava - 150x150, Sig - 267x150
> Time: Ava - 7:54 - 7:57, Sig - 8:00 - 8:04/9:04-9:07




*Spoiler*: __ 








rep n cred n come again


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. 

Edit: Actually could you make those two sigs into one?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 7, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Edit: Actually could you make those two sigs into one?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Can i get another DW set?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Can i get another DW set?





*Spoiler*: __ 






cred n rep n come again


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg, thank you, and I will come back as soon as I want another 

EDIT: must spread


----------



## Cjones (Jun 7, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Much obliged good person.


----------



## Ace (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you resize this into a Signature please?

*Stock*:

Can you also make the size and borders similar to this one?



Thanks!


----------



## Anarch (Jun 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stoned_ 







_just rep_


----------



## VioNi (Jun 15, 2011)

My first time ever getting a gif so forgive me if I'm not doing this right...

May I get a senior gif set made with this vid: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt3jAv8P4YU&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]




Ava: 1:32 - 1:36

I actually want 2 sigs so I hope that's not a problem (will rep twice if necessary)  

Sig 1: 3:02 - 3:12
Sig 2: 4:46 - 4:56  

They can be small because well, I don't want to go over the sig limit. xD

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ace (Jun 16, 2011)

Requesting 

*Avatar 150x 150*

Times
avatar: 0:46-0:49
avatar:203-2:05
avatar:2:09-2:10

Signature
1:26-1:32
1:54-159

source: 

Will rep for all.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 16, 2011)

VioNi said:


> My first time ever getting a gif so forgive me if I'm not doing this right...
> 
> May I get a senior gif set made with this vid:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting
> 
> *Avatar 150x 150*
> 
> ...



will do asap.



i-luv-itachi said:


> 150 x 150 avatar-12 secs only and stop the gif before the scene changes :33
> I just want the boy wearing glasses in the gif.
> 
> Maybe if you could cut out some of the writing too.
> ...



video ?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VioNi_ 





Avatar



Sigs





rep n cred n come again


----------



## VioNi (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love them! Thanks bunches!  

Btw, hope it didn't freak you out.  

+Rep and Cred


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Stoned_ 





Avatars







Sigs











You know you can't use these senior sized avas here till you become a senior member right ?

rep n cred n come again


----------



## Ace (Jun 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stoned_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks Anarch! Yeah... I requested senior membership yesterday. Still got a few more months to go. 


Is it possible, you could make the sigs a bit slower?  Sorry for the bother. 

Will start repping asap. I'm 24'd.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 17, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Awesome! Thanks Anarch! Yeah... I requested senior membership yesterday. Still got a few more months to go.
> 
> 
> Is it possible, you could make the sigs a bit slower?  Sorry for the bother.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (Jun 18, 2011)

I need my DW fix! 

Gimme a cute one now if you can


----------



## Anarch (Jun 18, 2011)

Eternity said:


> I need my DW fix!
> 
> Gimme a cute one now if you can



i'll be kinda busy these next 10 days ( exams  ). leave the request here ,i'll catch ya after they're done.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok.                   :33


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 18, 2011)

video: 

avatar: 4:55 - 4:56

sig: 4:45 - 4:55  


border:


----------



## Nyasi (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello. ^^

Sig: 

5:48-5:53 (just the girl)
no border please
maybe a little bit slower than the actual video at the end, so that you see her face longer but only if that is possible 

thank you!


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry about the insane delay,i was super busy (with exams) and so was Enigma i guess.Its okay if you don't want these anymore,i just went ahead and made them anyway.





Avalon said:


> video:
> 
> avatar: 4:55 - 4:56
> 
> sig: 4:45 - 4:55




*Spoiler*: __ 











Nyasi said:


> Hello. ^^
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anarch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Eternity:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your DWho fix  




Take if you like


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

Omg its beautiful! 

+rep and cred coming up :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 6, 2011)

150x150 avatar

0:05 to 0:07
Normal black-white border


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

*Pesky :*


*Spoiler*: __ 





_rep n cred n come again _


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 7, 2011)

Get rep and cred. 
Thanks.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to request a avatar and a sig.

Video: 

Avatar:
Size: Junior 125x125
Time: 0:31-0:32
 Additional: Could you please crop him out a little bit just to make sure it doesn't look squished as an avatar. This is not manditory I understand if it is not possible.
Border:None, same with the sig.

Sig: 
I would like to use the sig that you put into this thread, if it is not being used by anyone,the one where naruto and sasuke clashed. But can you just resize that to be a bit bigger, and keep the quality. 

Rep and Cred will be given. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

*Oppip* :


*Spoiler*: __ 







bigger than this would hamper the quality 

_rep n cred n come again_


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 7, 2011)

Just a few Sig Gifs please~

Link; 
Size; 320x150
Times; 0:25-0:34 | 0:48-0:57 (before the arm thing) | 1:01-1:10 | 1:11-1:18 
Border; None

Thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 7, 2011)

For my new set.

Siggy: 
0:40 to 0:50
200x200

Avy:
0:56 to 1:02
150x150


----------



## Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

Anarch, could you make another DW set for me, take your time.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just a few Sig Gifs please~
> 
> Link;
> Size; 320x150
> ...





Luiz said:


> For my new set.
> 
> Siggy:
> 0:40 to 0:50
> ...



on these.



Eternity said:


> Anarch, could you make another DW set for me, take your time.



as soon as the new ep comes out ,i'll make you one from it


----------



## Anarch (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kelsey* :



*Spoiler*: __ 



















*Luiz* :

Ava


*Spoiler*: __ 














Sig


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Anarch


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2011)

Anarch said:


> on these.
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as the new ep comes out ,i'll make you one from it



Ok                              :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 10, 2011)

A few avatars and two signatures please (:

link: 
member standing: senior
avatars:
2:04 - 2:06 [right when Minho stops singing]
2:13 - 2:15 [right when Jonghyun stops singing]
2:31 - 2: 33 [again, when he stops singing]
{315x200}
signature:
0:58 - 1:05
1:09 - 1:15
{150x150}
Border: B&W

Wahhh. So sorry if this is stressful


----------



## Berserk (Jul 10, 2011)

*Video Link:* 
*Avy, Sig, or Set:* Senior set.
*Time Avatar:* 01:36 - 01:40
*Time Sig:* 02:06 - 02:12
*Description Avatar:* From where the focus is on the man, to before the gorilla breaks out.  Would be nice if there was a slight pause before he turns.
*Description Sig:* From the helicopter shooting, to end of title fade, but before screen goes black.
*Border:* Could I get two types?  1px black and 3px alternating.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 12, 2011)

*Porcelain*:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 













*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 













*Berserk :*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Avas_ 









*Spoiler*: _Siga_


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 12, 2011)

*Video: *
*Avatar:* 7:00 (the hat getting adjusted); 150x150
*Signature:* From 4:15 to 4:18; 170 height and whatever width goes with that
*Border:* Normal black and white


----------



## Ace (Jul 12, 2011)

*Avatar: *125x125 



Time: 0:00 -0:01

*Signature*

Time: 0:14-0:24

White and black borders please. :33


----------



## Anarch (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pesky*:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks, thought for the sig was thinking without Ash swinging his hand to throw the ball.  Sorry for not making it clear.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 12, 2011)

Pez-Key Humbug said:


> Thanks, thought for the sig was thinking without Ash swinging his hand to throw the ball.  Sorry for not making it clear.




*Spoiler*: __ 



d'you mean just this much ?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, thanks a lot.


----------



## Porcelain (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much, Ana


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

a yoo 

senior and 150x200

can you turn this into a gif



back and forth to the girls

dotted white borders


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

edit it xD


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2011)

Request for Enigma..if he's still around >w>

Senior set, the signature sized 320x150
From 
You pick the times, huhu.
dun curr one bit about the border :B


----------



## Berserk (Jul 12, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Berserk :*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



These are awesome.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 13, 2011)

*Stoned*:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Kagura*:




*Spoiler*: __ 





i tried


----------



## Tomotsu (Jul 14, 2011)

1:11 - 1:15

Thanks so much!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for filling in for me so far, Anarch.



Frαns said:


> Request for Enigma..if he's still around >w>
> 
> Senior set, the signature sized 320x150
> From
> ...



My laptop hasn't been working for the past week but it should be fixed by tomorrow. :33


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

Tomotsu said:


> 1:11 - 1:15
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'll do this , I'm guessing you want a sig .



Enigma said:


> Thanks so much for filling in for me so far, Anarch.



no problem


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

*Tomotsu:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Enigma (Jul 20, 2011)

[sp=Frαns]  





[/sp]


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 22, 2011)

Enigma said:


> [sp=Frαns]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sankyuu Ari


----------



## Tomotsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Can one of you edit this so it's only the guy falling out the windows.  Then can you make it an avatar (100x100 and a 150x150) as well as a signature (same size as the original image)


----------



## cry77 (Jul 25, 2011)

1:59 to 2:01..(the doflamingo part) thanks


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jul 26, 2011)

Signature

4:29 to 4:39

Sorry for the confusion. I am going back to my old account.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 26, 2011)

*Tomotsu :*


*Spoiler*: __ 









just rep , no cred 

you know you wont be able to use the 150x150 one on nf right ?






cry77 said:


> 1:59 to 2:01..(the doflamingo part) thanks



pls turn off your sig

avatar or sig ? and i don't know who/what doflamingo is , please be specific 



KageBunshin09 said:


> Signature
> 
> 4:29 to 4:39
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I am going back to my old account.



will do , pls delete your dupe post


----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 27, 2011)

Avy Request



2:41 to 2:45


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jul 27, 2011)

Anarch said:


> will do , pls delete your dupe post



Will do. I am having a mod help me delete it since i cant access it on my banned account.


----------



## Ace (Jul 27, 2011)

Request Signatures

Time:10:23-10:33


Next Signature


Time:1:06-1:16


----------



## Anarch (Jul 28, 2011)

*Unrelenting:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





sorry about the delay


----------



## Anarch (Jul 29, 2011)

*Raven Rider:*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Stoned:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

looks great Anarch.  Could you slow it down a little please and thank you.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 29, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> looks great Anarch.  Could you slow it down a little please and thank you.



i edited the earlier post , see if they're okay.


----------



## Ace (Jul 29, 2011)

Anarch said:


> i edited the earlier post , see if they're okay.



Thank you! They're perfect. pek


----------



## Raven Rider (Jul 29, 2011)

Anarch said:


> *Raven Rider:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## Tomotsu (Aug 3, 2011)

0:43 - 0:49
Signature, any border.

Thanks so much and also yes I knew I wouldn't be able to use the 150x150 avatar of my last requested gif here.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tomotsu :*


----------



## cry77 (Aug 3, 2011)

You never made my request


----------



## Anarch (Aug 3, 2011)

cry77 said:


> You never made my request





cry77 said:


> > 1:59 to 2:01..(the doflamingo part) thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i replied on that very day,you missed the post , and never got back to me.


----------



## Tomotsu (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a question.  I just learned how easy it was to make a gif in Photoshop, and I wanted to know what I should set my skip frames to and how fast I should make gifs on average or does that vary?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 15, 2011)

Tomotsu said:


> I have a question.  I just learned how easy it was to make a gif in Photoshop, and I wanted to know what I should set my skip frames to and how fast I should make gifs on average or does that vary?



Normally videos are 0.4 secs per frame. Depending on if you delete every other frame, you multiply 0.4 by two and etc.


----------



## cry77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anarch said:


> i replied on that very day,you missed the post , and never got back to me.


oh sorry..my bad..

its for avatar, and doflamingo is that weird pink dude with blond hair in the video


----------



## Anarch (Aug 17, 2011)

*cry77 :*


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2011)

Sig:

1:00-1:08
Border: white dotted

Ava:

0:50-0:53
Border: white dotted

I'll rep and cred. 
:33


----------



## mali (Aug 20, 2011)

Set
Avay- 2:38-2:42-The part were hes in white by himself.
Sig-1:25-1:29-The part were him and T-Pain are bobbin.
Border: Normal
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Please brah.


----------

